# Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?



## Cordula (30. Aug. 2007)

Liebe Forumsmitglieder, als Neue bitte ich um Eure Hilfe.
Unser Schwimmteicheich (200qm Oberfläche) wurde vor 5 Jahren nach dem Naturagard-System mit einem Filtergraben angelegt, d.h. einem seperaten Pfanzenbecken.
Seit eh und je haben wir Probleme mit Schwebealgen, die das Wasser total undurchsichtig und die Folie rutschig, weil schleimig, machen.
Jetzt habe ich über Ultraschallgeräte gelesen, die genau die Lösung unseres Problems wären.Bevor wir eine solche Anschaffung tätigen, möchte ich gerne Eure Erfahrungen mit einem Utraschallgerät kennenlernen. Wer kann mir weiterhelfen?
Cordula


----------



## Christine (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo Cordula,

erst einmal herzlich willkommen hier im Forum. In einer Produktbeschreibung zu einem solchen Gerät steht: 

_"Stärke und Frequenz der Ultraschallwellen sind sowohl für Mensch und Tier als auch für Pflanzen völlig unbedenklich."_

Ich glaube, Dein Mißtrauen ist durchaus berechtigt. Wenn es für Menschen, Tiere und Pflanzen wirklich unbedenklich ist, wie soll es ausgerechnet auf Algen wirken??? 

Vielleicht hat sich ja ein Baufehler bei Eurem System eingeschlichen. Da helfen nur Fotos, Fotos, Fotos und dann kann Dir hier einer der Filterspezialisten bestimmt den einen oder anderen Tip geben.


----------



## Frank (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Guten morgen Cordula

*und herzlich willkommen bei uns.*

Ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht, ich weiß nicht ...  solchen Geräten stehe ich eher etwas skeptisch gegenüber. 
Lt. Beschreibung töten sie ja auch andere Bakterien, sprich Mikroorganismen ab. Also auch die nützlichen, die für gute Wasserqualität sorgen. 
Vom Preis dafür mal ganz abgesehen, da wird einem ja schwindlig ...  

Auf den ersten Eindruck der Frage würde ich denken, das zu wenig Pflanzen im Teich sind. 
Ein, oder gerne auch mehrere Fotos von deinem Teich würde die Hilfestellung sicherlich erleichtern.


----------



## zaphod (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo Cordula, 

abgesehen vom üblichen Problem der Entfernung der (z.B. durch UV gegrillten) toten Algen aus dem Teich, mal zum Physikalischen: 
Ultraschall ist vereinfacht im Prinzip nichts anderes, als eine hochfrequente (Druck-)Welle, die beim Auftreffen auf einen trägeren Gegenstand absorbiert oder reflektiert wird, oder aber diesen selbst in Schwingung versetzt. Ich nehme an, dass letzteres mit den Zellwänden passiert und sie dadurch zerstört werden. 
Das Problem, was ich dabei sehe: die Welle ist leider nicht so intelligent, die Zellen und Wände einer Alge von denen höherer Pflanzen oder Tieren unterscheiden zu können. 

Angeblich ist in wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen bewiesen worden, dass keine Schädigung bei sonst. Pflanzen und Tieren Auftritt - also doch eine intelligente Welle?  

Es hat sich gezeigt, dass es immer darauf ankommt, was man beweisen will - würde man ein Forscherteam zusammenstellen, um die Schädlichkeit dieses Systems darzulegen um anschließend ein anderes System verkaufen zu können, bin ich sicher, würde die Forschung ebenso das gewünschte Ergebnis "beweisen".

Die Schädigung bei höheren Pflanzen und Tieren mag nicht so gravierend und offensichtlich wie bei den Schwebalgen sein, aber eine Wirkung hat sie mit Sicherheit - nur welche? 

Z.B. habe ich gelesen, dass die Vertreibung von Delphinen bei Fischfangflotten mittels Ultraschall gezeigt hat, dass manche Fischarten ebenso auf den Schall reagieren und die Flucht ergreifen.


----------



## Chrisinger (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Die Schädigung bei höheren Pflanzen und Tieren mag nicht so gravierend und offensichtlich wie bei den Schwebalgen sein, aber eine Wirkung hat sie mit Sicherheit - nur welche?
> 
> Z.B. habe ich gelesen, dass die Vertreibung von Delphinen bei Fischfangflotten mittels Ultraschall gezeigt hat, dass manche Fischarten ebenso auf den Schall reagieren und die Flucht ergreifen.





Auch von mir ein Herzliches Willkommen  


Ich gebe Klaas vollkommen recht, guck mal bitte hier:Klick 


Lg:Chris


----------



## Captain Jens (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo Cordula,

sind ist in deinem Hauptteich auch Pflanzen ?

Fadenalgen sind ein Zeichen, dass es zuviele Nährstoffe im Wasser gibt.
Stell dir eine Waage vor. Auf der einen Seite die Nährstoffe auf der anderen Seite die Pflanzen.
Gibt es viele Nährstoffe werden selbst die kleinsten Pflanzen satt
( Auch Algen sind Pflanzen )
Gibt es wenig Nährstoffe im Hauptteich werden die großen Pflanzen den Algen die Nährstoffe entziehen und die Algen verhungern. Was im Hauptteich gewollt ist.
( Der Teich ist im biologischen Gleichgewicht )
Gibt es im Hauptteich zu wenig Nährstoffe, auch für die großen Planzen, mickern die Pflanzen und müssen punktuell gedünkt werden.

Das Naturagart-System ist sehr gut in dem Buch " Beispielhafte Gartenteiche " von Norbert Jorek erläutert ( Verlag Natur und Garten, Saerbeck )


----------



## Berndt (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo Cordula,

ich bin in der selben Lage wie du. Mein Teich (im 4. Jahr) ist heuer seit Anfang Juni immer (bräunlich) trüb. In den vergangenen 3 Jahren war ich sehr zufrieden. Es gab zwar die typischen jahreszeitlichen Schwankungen, eine derart lange Phase trüben Wassers (Sichttiefe max. 60cm) gab es allerdings nie.
Auch mein Teich ist nach naturagart-Prinzip angelegt, das ist aber sicher nicht das "Problem", ebenso habe ich möglicherweise durch Waldrandlage eher mehr Nährstoffeintrag als üblich.

ABER: Auch im Filterteich (Pflanzenteich) ist stets, auch bei tagelang ausgeschalteter Pumpe (die ich eigentlich fast nie in Betrieb habe, lediglich an Tagen, an denen das Wasser im Schwimmteich aufgewirbelt wird) die gleiche braune Suppe. Dieser Pflanzenteich erfüllte die letzten Jahre seinen Zweck als "Nährstoffumwandler" hervorragend. __ Hornkraut, __ Seekanne, Tannenwedel, __ Tausendblatt, verschiedene Laichkräuter, Krebsscheren, __ Hechtkraut, __ Wasserpest, alles wuchs prächtig.
Und heuer kümmert alles mehr oder weniger vor sich hin, die Seekanne war so "schwächlich", dass sie (anderer thread von mir) mit Blattläusen übersät war.

Eingreifen wollte ich nicht unbedingt, dazu bin ich viel zu neugierig, was die Natur vorhat, ich habe lediglich insofern nachzuhelfen versucht, indem ich 150 kg Muschelschalenschrot (das klingt jetzt sehr viel, ist aber bei 70 m³ Wasser eher eine minimale Menge) in den Teich gab. Eine Wassermessung (nein, nein, nicht beim Baumarkt  , sondern Tröpfchentest an Ort und Stelle) ergab (sowohl in der Früh als auch am Abend) einen sehr niedrigen KH und hohen pH Wert und einen rechnerischen CO2 Gehalt von null komma nix.

Fadenalgen (die mir persönlich überhaupt nicht unsympathisch sind) gab es heuer überhaupt keine, die im Frühjahr zum Algenwickeln angeschafften Klobürsten sind noch unbenützt. In den vergangenen Jahren hatte ich richtig schöne "Fadenalgennester", herrliche "Nährstoffkonzentrationen", die sich mühelos entfernen ließen.

So, liebe Mitlesende, bitte um Kommentare, danke!

Liebe Grüße Berndt

ok, damit der Beitrag nicht allzu langweilig wird, such ich noch Fotos, verkleinere sie, lade sie hoch.... so viel Arbeit noch mitten in der Nacht......

Unterwasserfotos von 2006 
   


"Wasserfarbe" heuer


----------



## Thomas_H (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Salut,

Ultraschall- ich weiß nicht   und da stimme ich Frank vollkommen zu,

Das die Ideen von NG nicht bei jedem funktionieren, das wundert mich auch nicht, denn es kommt immer auf die Lage des einzelnen Teiches an.

Ich verstehe schon, dass ihr in so eine ekelig aussehende Brühe nicht unbedingt hüpfen wollt.

Ich finde es toll, dass ihr keine Chemie da reinkippt  

Offensichtlich handelt es sich ausschließlich um Schwebealgen und eure Teiche sind schon riesig gross  

Aufgrund der Größe sollten die Teiche eigentlich von alleine funktionieren und bei Niemandem von euch lese ich irgendetwas von Filtertechnik.
(Das ist in Ordnung)

Die Teiche funktionieren aber nicht und wenn ich Cordula mit den Nachbarreichen lese, dann kommt mir sofort wieder die Galle gegen den Drecksbaum meiner Nachbarn hoch.
(Das ist ein Problem- ich habe meinen PH auch nie in Griff bekommen)

@Cordula- Hol dir das Netz mit Schwimmer bei NG

"Ultraschall"- Nee- das würde ich nicht machen  
(Wir sind doch keine Hunde und mit Kanononen auf Spatzen schießen machen wir auch nicht)

Meine Idee;- auch wenn ich erschlagen werde:

Nen Spaltsieb und ne kleine 18-25 Watt UVC davor.

Das sollte bei eurer Teichgröße nicht allzuviel Schaden anrichten und die Schwebealgen könnt ihr vom Sieb handvoll runterholen.

Wenn das Wasser klar ist, dann macht ihr die Lampe einfach wieder aus- oder setzt eine Zeitschaltuhr dazwischen.

So,- und jetzt werde ich gleich erschlagen


----------



## Cordula (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo Allesamt,
erst einmal möchte ich mich bei Euch für Eure vielfältigen Anregungen bedanken. 
Ich weiß, dass wir mit einem Ultraschallgerät das Problem unserer Schwebealgen von hinten aufziehen würden, aber an der hohen Nährstoff-
einfuhr (Nachbareichen) können wir nun mal nichts ändern. Ein Netz von NG besitzen wir schon, haben es aber aufgegeben, aufzubauen. Erstens kippen uns während der Herbststürme hier in Südfrankreich (Toulouse) ständig die Schwimmer um und dann müsste das Netz von Oktober bis April aufgebaut sein, weil die Steineichen hier so unterschiedlich ihre Blätter verlieren. Also käschern wir die Blätter ab und arbeiten mit einem Schlammsauger.

Eure Sorgen bzgl. Schädigungen von Pflanzen und Tieren durch Ultraschall teile ich in sofern nicht in dem Maße, dass Ultraschall in unterschiedlichen Frequenzbereichen arbeiten kann und in unserem Schwimmteich befinden sich keine Pflanzen. Schade, dass mir niemand über eigene konkrete Erfahrungen berichten kann.
Eine kleine UVC-Lampe besizen wir schon, aber mit 7 Watt viel zu niedrig dimensioniert, wollen wir uns jetzt mal ein neueres Modell zulegen.
Gruß, Cordula


----------



## Redlisch (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo,
bei Ultraschall im Teich kann ich weiterhelfen.

Vergiss es !

Unser Chef kam vor 2 Jahren damit an. 
Wir haben in der Firma einen großen "Feuerlöschteich" (zumidest seit 40 Jahren so deklariert, vor 6 Jahren wurde er generalüberholt [ausgebaggert, neuer Lehm rein etc] ) und hatten Probleme mit Algen, da das Nährstoffangebot einfach zu groß ist (2 Zuläufe aus dem Wald).

Das Gerät sah aus wie ein Torpedo und wurde mit Drahtseilen am Ufer verankert und über ein Steuergerät an  220V angeschlossen.

Es gab natürlich keine Verbesserungen, die Algen (schwebe- und Fadenalgen) blieben, vermehrten sich, starben wieder ab und wurden Abgefischt... das ganze Jahr lang.

Wir hätten auch einen heiligen Stein in den Teich schmeissen können.  

Ich denke mal bei den angeblichen Referenzen (u.a. öffentliche Anlagen) wären die Algen auch alleine wieder weg gegangen.

Aber zur allgemeinen Beruhigung, geschadet hat es auch nicht. Die __ Molche, __ Frösche und Pflanzen blieben alle wohl auf und vermehrten sich.

Ich hatte damals alles per Fotos über längeren Zeitraum dokumentiert und Unterschiede festzustellen ...

Axel


----------



## Elfriede (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo Cordula, 

ich kann nur unterstreichen was Axel sagt,- vergiss es!

Vor etwa 6-7 Jahren kaufte ich dieses sündteuere Gerät, denn ich hatte ganz ähnliche Probleme mit meinem Teich wie Du. Schade um das Geld für den Kaufpreis kann ich nur sagen und schade um den unnützen Stromverbrauch. Zwar trat nach der ersten Woche eine Besserung ein, dann aber trübte sich der Teich noch stärker und blieb trüb, bis ich das Gerät nach einem Jahr entfernte. Ob es meinen Pflanzen schadete kann ich nicht beurteilen, denn das Wachstum war schon vorher sehr dürftig und Fische hatte ich damals noch keine. Inzwischen habe ich ausreichend Pflanzen im Teich, die heuer auch ordentlich wachsen und das Wasser ist abwechselnd klar, dann wieder getrübt, wie das bei vollkommen technikfreien Teichen und zu hohen Temperaturen in südlichen Gefilden eben so ist.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Berndt (31. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*



> Ich verstehe schon, dass ihr in so eine ekelig aussehende Brühe nicht unbedingt hüpfen wollt.



Hallo, Thomas!

Nein, das ist nicht mein Problem. Ich finde das Wasser durchaus nicht unappetitlich, meine Algen ernähren sich von Fichtennadelsaft, Birkenpollen, Ahornsirup, Lärchenblüten....... und nicht von Hotelstrandschei..e.

Mich stört höchstens mein "Erklärungsbedarf" der Familie gegenüber und die Tatsache, dass ich die so vielfältige Unterwasserwelt nicht so gut beobachten kann.

Und die Erklärung für die heurigen Verhältnisse habe ich für mich auch:
Seit einem Jahr ist das Wetter extrem "schön". Es gab im vergangenen viel zu warmen Winter keine richtige Vegetationspause, außerdem scheint fast unentwegt die Sonne. Ok, gestern regnete es fast den ganzen Tag, aber mehr als 2 zusammenhängende Tage ohne Sonnenschein (und mein Teich ist nicht beschattet) gab es schon ewig nicht mehr. Sobald es kühler wird, werden sich die Wasserflöhe etc. sicher wieder wohler fühlen und alles zusammenfressen........

Liebe Grüße Berndt


Danke, Thomas, der Lacherfolg war gigantisch
Bleibt zu hoffen, dass sie anstelle der __ Eichen wertvolle, teure Bonsai pflanzen...


> Cordula mit den Nachbarreichen


----------



## herrmann (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Guten Tag zusammen, ich bin ebenfalls neu hier und möchte mich mal kurz vorstellen.

Ich habe keinen eigenen Teich sondern komme als Ing. eher von der technischen Seite. Mein Bruder hat einen großen Koiteich mit vielen Fischen, wofür er ein Vermögen ausgibt. Er hat ein solches Ultraschallgerät seit Februar 2007 im Einsatz. Ich muss sagen, es funktioniert ausgezeichnet und die Fische fühlen sich anscheinend auch sehr wohl, zumindest halten die sich hauptsächlich in der Nähe des Ultraschallgebers auf. Sie könnten ja auch wegschwimmen wenn es sie stören würde.

Ich habe mich mit dem Thema beschäftigt weil mein Bruder ebenfalls Sorgen hatte ein solches Gerät einzusetzten.

Also habe ich mich schlauer gemacht und kann folgendes hierzu beitragen.

Algen sind "einzellige" Lebensformen, ebenso wie die meisten unerwünschten Krankheitserreger einzellig sind. Pflanzen und Tiere sind keine Einzeller ! deshalb ist schon mal der Wirkungsbereich auf Einzeller beschränkt. aber gegen Algen wirkt das Teil ! Wie kommt das ? Und wieso nur gegen Algen und nicht auch gegen Fische und Pflanzen.

Boarder Zaphod schreibt:


			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> Das Problem, was ich dabei sehe: die Welle ist leider nicht so intelligent, die Zellen und Wände einer Alge von denen höherer Pflanzen oder Tieren unterscheiden zu können.
> 
> Angeblich ist in wissenschaftlichen Untersuchungen bewiesen worden, dass keine Schädigung bei sonst. Pflanzen und Tieren Auftritt - also doch eine intelligente Welle?
> 
> ...



also, ich möchte wirklich nicht unfreundlich erscheinen aber das ist doch wohl etwas ... Innovationsresistent !!??  

Nicht die Schallwelle ist intelligent sondern der Ing./Herrsteller ! Lieber Zaphod.

Stell dir vor du hast sagen wir mal 100 unterscheidliche Gläser in deinem Schrank stehen. Oder von mir aus auch 99, und jeweils 3 von der gleichen Sorte. dieses eine/bzw. diese drei willst du nun zerstören. Da gibt es sicherlich viele Möglichkeiten. Kannst z.B. gut zielen und nen Hammer drauf werfen oder sonst was... Aber du kannst auch genau die Resonanz des/dieser Gläser herausfinden und dann einen Opernsänger holen der genau diesen Ton trifft um das/die Gläser kaputt zu singen. elecktronisch über eine Steuerung mit festgelegter Frequenz und Verstärker und Lautsprecher geht das am einfachsten. Nur die Gläser werden zerspringen die genau der Resonaz des Tones entsprechen. Also nur das eine bzw. die 3 die du weg haben wolltest.

Die Zellmembrane der Alge zespringt und die Alge stirbt.  

Wellen in genau einem Bereich zu halten ist spätestens seit der Radiotechnologie Stand der Technik, wer würde sonst ein solches durcheinander der zig. Sender hören wollen.

Und was sollen denn die Wissenschaftler anderes feststellen als das 3 Gläser kaputt gegangen sind, die anderen aber nicht ????

Naja, traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast. :__ nase: 

Bakterien und Krankheitserreger werden, wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe, nicht getötet sondern sterben eines natürlichen Todes. Das Ultraschall eine reinigende Wirkung hat weiß ich als Brillenträger ja schon von meinem Optiker. Dieser Ultraschall reinigt also gleichzeitig die Beckenwandung und nimmt laut Hersteller dort den Biofilm ( das  von Cordula beschriebene glitschige ) hinweg, worin sich die Pathogene rasend schnell vermehren können.

Also, Lotterbett weg = keinen Bakterien-*** = keine Nachkommen  

Da die Bakterien selbst nicht so langlebig sind, sterben sie nach und nach aus.

Richtig ist allerdings das Echolot und Fishfinder anscheinend einige "Fischarten" stören. das liegt aber meine Erachtens daran, das die ein wesentlich breiteres Frequenzspecktrum und eine viel größere Lautstärke haben.

Ich muss allerdings gestehen das ich das nicht alles alleine herausgefunden habe. Ich hatte einfach mal bei der Firma angerufen und die ausgefragt.

Aus technischer Sicht ist mir das alles absolut plausibel. Und wie gesagt, im Teich meines Bruder funktioniert das Ding einwandfrei !!! 

Die sollen schon über 13000 Geräte im Einsatz haben und speziell für die Fischzucht bereits über 2000 Geräte verkauft haben. Behaupten das die Fische sogar gesünder seien und ein gleichmässigeres Wachstum haben sollen. Kann ich mir schon vorstellen, aber bezeugen kann ich das selber nicht. Die hatten mir auch einen Fischzüchter aus der Nähe von München genannt. Den habe ich auch noch angerufen. Er war zufrieden und sagte das er seit dem er diese Geräte einsetzt mehr Jungfische hätte ???

Kann also alles sein, denn wie wir ja heute alle wissen... 
Die Erde dreht sich Tatsächlich, 
es hat fast jeder Mensch im Kapitalismus echt einen Computer... 
und ein spezieller Ultraschall tötet nur Algen und macht die Beckenwandungen sauberer...

Viele liebe Grüße an alle Boarder,
Herrmann


----------



## herrmann (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

@ elfriede, @ rdlisch




			
				Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Cordula,
> 
> ich kann nur unterstreichen was Axel sagt,- vergiss es!
> 
> Vor etwa 6-7 Jahren kaufte ich dieses sündteuere Gerät, denn ich hatte ganz ähnliche Probleme mit meinem Teich wie Du. Schade um das Geld für den Kaufpreis kann ich nur sagen und schade um den unnützen Stromverbrauch. Zwar trat nach der ersten Woche eine Besserung ein, dann aber trübte sich der Teich noch stärker und blieb trüb, bis ich das Gerät nach einem Jahr entfernte. Elfriede



hallo, mich würde ja jetzt interessieren wo du dieses Gerät gekauft hast !?

Es soll auch einen Plagiatshersteller geben dessen Geräte natürlich nicht so gut sein sollen wie die vom "Erfinder"

Der Sache nachzugehen wäre doch mal interessant ob dem so ist...
Funktionieren die nicht bei jedem ???  
Da kommt doch gleich der Techniker-Geist hervor und will was wissen !
LG Herrmann


----------



## karsten. (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*



			
				herrmann schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> 
> Stell dir vor du hast sagen wir mal 100 unterscheidliche Gläser in deinem Schrank stehen. Oder von mir aus auch 99, und jeweils 3 von der gleichen Sorte. dieses eine/bzw. diese drei willst du nun zerstören. Da gibt es sicherlich viele Möglichkeiten. Kannst z.B. gut zielen und nen Hammer drauf werfen oder sonst was... Aber du kannst auch genau die Resonanz des/dieser Gläser herausfinden und dann einen Opernsänger holen der genau diesen Ton trifft um das/die Gläser kaputt zu singen. elecktronisch über eine Steuerung mit festgelegter Frequenz und Verstärker und Lautsprecher geht das am einfachsten. Nur die Gläser werden zerspringen die genau der Resonaz des Tones entsprechen. Also nur das eine bzw. die 3 die du weg haben wolltest.
> 
> ...



    

so werden aus Halbwahrheiten und zusammenhanglosen wissenschaftlichen Details Werbeslogan    

http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...p?rubrik=22536&key=standard_document_26928586


Hallo Hermann

Ich behaupte , der technische Aufwand bei den "Spielzeuggeneratoren"  wird nicht ausreichen selektiv den bösen "störenden" Algen ihre Membran zu zerstören
und allen Anderen vorzugsweise als gut eingestuften Lebewesen als Gesundbrunnen zu dienen .

sondern dient NUR dazu unerfahrenen Teichbesitzern das Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen !

wer meint so ein , wie von Dir beworbenes ,Teil an seinem Teich zu brauchen
hat ...

aber.....

bis dahin so viele Fehler begangen ....
,dass es dann auch nicht mehr darauf ankommt.


mfG


----------



## herrmann (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

hallo Karsten,



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> so werden aus Halbwahrheiten und zusammenhanglosen wissenschaftlichen Details Werbeslogan
> 
> http://www.hr-online.de/website/fer...p?rubrik=22536&key=standard_document_26928586
> 
> ...



Erstens wollte ich hier keine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung schreiben,
aber ich versuche mich dann wohl demnächst als Werbetexter...

Das das rein technisch, und wohl auch nachweislich in der Praxis funktioniert leigt doch wohl auf der Hand.

Ist schon komisch das man sofort als Werbetrommelrührer bezeichnet wird, weil man auch mit Technik Lösungen bieten kann. Dafür sollen ja schon Menschen als Hexer verbrannt worden sein.... 

Oder Karsten, willst du hier der Technik den Gihad erklären ???

also, bei gallileo hat man das mit dem Glas getestet, und mit Microfon, Verstärker und Lautsprecher hatte es nach mehreren Versuchen geklappt. Habe ich selbst gesehen.

Allen denen die Algenproblemen und Krankheitserregern auf natürlicher Basis Herr werden meinen Respeckt, Die Chemie einsetzten, meinen Tadel. Ich denke das Chemie doch mehr Nebenwirkungen hat als "Musik" 

Aber ist mir doch auch egal. Ich habe ja keinen Teich, und wenn Euch euer Teich nicht gefällt wegen Algen etc und Ihr es nicht ohne Chemie in den Griff bekommt dann schüttet doch von mir aus den Tümpel zu, oder versucht es eben mit Technik. Ich habe doch nur gesehen das es geht und kann es verstehen warum es geht.

Eines stimmt auf jeden Fall, wer seinen Teich "Richtig" anlegt und richtig pflegt braucht ein solches Gerät wohl nicht, nur wie ich gehört habe sind nicht so Viele dazu in der Lage. Klagen doch so viele über Algen, und die Chemie verdient sich ja auch nen goldenen Pöter daran... warum dann nicht auch ein technisches Unternehmen. Übrigens, habe ich gehört es soll viele Naturteich-Bau-Unternehmen geben die auch mit Ihrem Know-How Geld verdienen, was für mich auch ok und gut ist. 

Ob da dann nachher Algenprobleme sind oder nicht weiß ich nicht. Wäre ja auch mal ne interessante Frage an die Boarder...


Grüße, Herrmann


----------



## karsten. (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*



			
				herrmann schrieb:
			
		

> .......
> Eines stimmt auf jeden Fall, wer seinen Teich "Richtig" anlegt und richtig pflegt braucht ein solches Gerät wohl nicht, nur wie ich gehört habe sind nicht so Viele dazu in der Lage. ..........




Hallo Hermann

ach soo Viele sind das gar nicht 

und 
Wir 
sind angetreten ,dass es immer weniger werden   

mfG

*
übrigens 
Du hast heute ein falsches Wort in Deinem Beitrag benutzt.....
Deine Konten sind gesperrt
Deine Kommunikation gestört
ein SEK im Treppenhaus 
und
geh nicht mehr ans Fenster*


----------



## Wilm (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Ich behaupte , der technische Aufwand bei den "Spielzeuggeneratoren"  wird nicht ausreichen selektiv den bösen "störenden" Algen ihre Membran zu zerstören



Hallo Karsten,
das sehe ich leider genauso. Das Internet spuckt bei einer Reichweite von 12 Metern eine Leistungsaufnahme von ganzen 20 Watt aus. Mein kleiner Ultraschallreiniger frisst aber schon 60 Watt und schafft meine Brillengläser auch nur mit einem Tropfen Spüli. Sonst bleibt der Süff nämlich.  

Sollte das wirklich funktionieren und alle Einzeller absterben, dann stellt sich mir die Frage, wer in der Nahrungskette als letztes Glied nachrückt ? Meine Bakkis im Substrat sind schon längst zu Tode beschallt worden, die Algen fressen keine Nährstoffe mehr und und und. 

Und ganz ehrlich: 800 Teuronen für ein vermeintliches Placebo möchte und werde ich mir nicht leisten. 

Meine 2 Cent zum Thema ...


Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## zaphod (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo, 
prinzipiell ist ja schon alles von Karsten und Wilm dazu beantwortet worden...  

Dennoch, "Lieber Hermann", ein paar Worte von mir. 
Keineswegs zweifle ich an der Intelligenz eines (jeden ) Ing./Herstellers, jedoch an der Sinnhaftigkeit verschiedener Innovationen - daher lasse ich mich gerne als "innovationsresistent" bezeichnen. 
Als Beispiel nenne ich die Wasserstoff-Brennstoffzellen-Technik, eine tolle "Innovation", in die schon Milliarden gesteckt wurden, (für mich) leider aber energetisch und ökonomisch völlig ineffizient. 
Die Ungefährlichkeit verschiedener technologischer "Innovationen" wird seit jeher gepriesen und beworben - jedenfalls solange nicht das Gegenteil bewiesen ist. Die von elektrischen Geräten ausgehende elektromagnetische Strahlung hat keinerlei Wirkung auf den Menschen behaupten die einen, die anderen sprechen von einem erhöhten Krebsrisiko - wer hat Recht? 

Zurück zu den Algen:
Oszillatoria, Pseudanabaena, Phormidium, Nostoc, Merismopedia, Aphanothece, Gomphosphaeria, Chroococcus limneticus, Microcystis, Crysophyceae, Chrysococcus, Dinobryon, Xanthophyceae, Tribonema viride, Dinophyceae, Peridinium, Chlorophyceae, Chlamydomonas, Haematococcus, Volvox, Tetraspora, Nephrochlamys, Oedogonium, Pediastrum, Schizochamys, Gloeocystis, Dictyosphaerium, Eudorina , Pandorina, Oocystis, Kirchneriella, Coelastrum cubicum, Coelastrum reticulatum, Scenedesmus, Ectochaete, Ulothrix, Cladophora, Bulbochaete, Geminella, Chlorhormidium, Spirogyra, Sirogonium, Mougeotia, Gonatozygon, Zygnema, Cosmarium usw.
Ganz schön viele Algenarten, die es da gibt, oder? 
Und alle werden natürlich nur durch eine einzige bestimmte Frequenz abgetötet - oder bedarf es zum Abtöten aller doch verschiedene Frequenzen, ein größeres Frequenz-Spektrum? Welche Frequenz nun für/gegen welche Alge?

Eine Studie des "Biologischen Labors Wien-Ost" bzgl. Ultraschall hat (leider nur in einem 1-Monatigen Versuch) zwar keine neg. Auswirkung auf höhere Pflanzen und Lebewesen feststellen können (was in einem längerfristigen Versuch vielleicht anders ausgesehen hätte), doch auch keine Wunderwaffe im Kampf gegen Algen darin entdeckt. Im Gegenteil, durch die Zerstörung einer bestimmten Algenart wurde das Wachstum einer anderen (vom Ultraschall unbeeindruckten) Algenart vorangetrieben, sodass bestenfalls eine Verlagerung des Algen"-problems", aber keine Beseitigung der Algen erfolgte. 

Weiterhin zu der von Dir genannten Reinigungswirkung von Ultraschall  = die Zerstörung des Biofilms und die Ausrottung von Bakterien, Krankheitserregern und Algen: 
Ohne Bakterien, Algen und Biofilm funktioniert kein biogener Stoffkreislauf  - fehlt ein Glied in der Kette Produzenten-Konsumenten-Destruenten ist ein Leben der beiden anderen ausgeschlossen. 

Meine innovationsresistente Alternative zum Ultraschallgerät wäre (neben den üblichen Verfahren, die versuchen, ein Gleichgewicht zwischen Prod., Destr. und Red. zu schaffen) die gute alte Handgranate, die einmal in den Teich eingebracht, kurzfristig (aber auch nur kurzzeitig) für die Abwesenheit von Algen- und anderem Leben sorgt.


----------



## Xeal (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo ! 
Ich studiere zur Zeit Physik und kann mir auch nicht vorstellen, dass diese Wellen so unbedenklich sind. Habe vor kurzem einen Bericht über Sonarwellen von Kriegsschiffen gesehen: Immer wenn die US Navy oder andere Marineeinheiten übungen im Ozean gemacht haben sind große Mengen von Fischen und vor allem Walen und Delphinen verendet. Grund:
Die Sonarwellen haben die Schädelknochen ausgerechnet mit der Eigenfrequenz der Schädel zu einer Schwingung angeregt. Somit geriet der Schädel in eine Schwingung mit rieseiger Amplitude (Resonanzkatastrophe) und die Tiere haben massive Schäden davon getragen (innere Blutungen etc.), konnten nicht mehr vernünftig navigieren und sind schließlich gestrandet, von Haien gefressen worden oder auf sonstige Art und Weise verendet !
Weisst du mit welchen Frequenzen dieses Ultraschallgerät arbeitet ? Habe gelesen der Frequenzbereich von Ultraschall liegt liegt bei 20 kHz bis 1 GHz.

Für Menschen unschädlich (auch für Kleinkinder und ungeborene, klar wird ja bei schwangeren verwendet). Aber ob es für Fische unschädlich ist, kann denke ich nur mit Tierversuchen gezeigt werden...  :-\

Klar, wenn es möglich ist, die Resonanzfrequenz der Algen ausfindig zu machen (und diese bei allen Algen gleich ist..) ist es aus technischer Sicher auf jeden Fall möglicht. Aber die Resonanzfrequenz hängt doch von der geometrischen Struktur eines "Algenkomplexes" ab oder wirken diese Wellen auf Molekularer Ebene ? ? ?


----------



## herten04 (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*



			
				herrmann schrieb:
			
		

> Guten Tag zusammen, ich bin ebenfalls neu hier und möchte mich mal kurz vorstellen.
> Boarder Zaphod schreibt:
> .....................................................
> also, ich möchte wirklich nicht unfreundlich erscheinen aber das ist doch wohl etwas ... *Innovationsresistent* !!??
> ...


Hallo Herrmann.
Bitte was?  
Gibt es dafür kein Deutsches Wort????:?


----------



## zaphod (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hi Helmut, 
vielleicht könnte man "Innovationsresistenz" als "Neuerungs-Widerstandskraft" ins Deutsche übersetzen - nach meiner Definition bedeutet es, dass man nicht gleich den Mach-10-Algenvernichter und dann kurz darauf den Mach-11-Algenvernichter kauft, sobald er auf den Markt geworfen wird, sondern erkannt hat (oder zumindest glaubt, erkannt zu haben), dass es der alte Schneckentempo-Algenreduzierer genausogut, genausoschlecht oder gar besser tut...  
Für mich ein Kompliment und mir sehr viel lieber, als dem Innovatiosrausch zu verfallen...


----------



## herten04 (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo Klaas.
Und warum schreibt er das nicht?Dann bin ich auch einer,ich sage mal "Neuerungsgegner"wenn es mir zu schnell geht,vor allen bei der Mode.
Mein Hochzeits-Anzug passt mir heute noch ,warum einen neuen schwarzen kaufen der alte wird doch bald wieder modern:und später im Sarg achtet auch keiner ob der Anzug von Bo.... oder C&... war.


----------



## jochen (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo,

Meine Meinung zur Algenbekämpfung,



			
				zaphod schrieb:
			
		

> dass man nicht gleich den Mach-10-Algenvernichter und dann kurz darauf den Mach-11-Algenvernichter kauft, sobald er auf den Markt geworfen wird,



sondern,

wenig füttert, bei Goldfischbesatz überhaupt nicht,
der Teich ein _gewisses_ Volumen zum ausgewählten Besatz hat,
 Geduld aufbringen, und damit den Teich die Zeit gibt sein biologisches Gleichgewicht aufzubauen,
viele Sumpf und Unterwasserpflanzen im Teich oder Bodenfilter einsetzt,
ein wenig in guten Foren liest wie man sowas gestalden kann...

... 



und wie Karsten schon schrieb, wir überzeugen immer mehr davon, das es auch bei ihnen funktioniert, und einige haben es geschafft, ihr Ziel,... einen schönen Teich zu erreichen.

Bilder davon gibt es hier im Forum genügend.


----------



## Elfriede (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo Herrmann,

ich habe Deine Fragen an mich gestern wohl übersehen. 
Also ich habe den Poolsonic im Fachhandel gekauft und bin sicher, dass es sich um kein Plagiat handelte. Wie auch immer, heute würde ich ganz sicher kein Ultraschallgerät mehr in meinen Teich hängen, auch keines mit sicherer Wirkungsgarantie, denn ich habe vor einigen Jahren dieses Forum gefunden und hier sehr viel über Teiche erfahren und gelernt. Meine anfängliche Abneigung gegen Algen und gelegentliche Wassertrübungen habe ich vollständig abgelegt und ich denke, dass es vielen Usern  hier im Forum ebenso ergangen ist. Hättest Du selbst einen Teich, würde es Dir vielleicht gleich ergehen, Techniker hin oder her. Auch ich komme aus einem technischen Beruf und war somit in gewisser Weise recht   einseitig "vorbelastet". Heute  interessieren mich die natürlichen Abläufe im Teich weit mehr, als die Machbarkeit immerwährend klaren Wassers durch irgendwelche Geräte. Dass mein Teich ohne jegliche Technik auskommen muss hat aber nicht etwa mit einer Technikfeindlichkeit meinerseits zu tun, sondern ganz andere, eher praktische  Gründe, da ich nicht ganzjährig hier in Griechenland lebe.
Deine Kopfkratz-Frage, ob die Ultraschallgeräte vielleicht nicht bei jedem funktionieren, habe ich eher als Scherz verstanden, bei mir jedenfalls war der Einsatz des Gerätes eher kontraproduktiv.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## RKurzhals (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hi Herrmann,
ich schließe mich Zaphods Meinung voll an. Bei all den Algenarten und der Vielfaltigkeit (Variabilität) innerhalb einer Art kann Ultraschall schon mal nicht selektiv wirken. 
Von den Physikern habe ich leider vermisst, dass auch der Energiegehalt sehr langwelliger Strahlung wie Schallwellen nicht sonderlich hoch ist (Max Planck läßt grüßen). Um einen Organismus zu zerstören, ist schon ein entsprechender Energieeintrag nötig - sei es über die Zeit, oder die Intensität der Strahlung (man gestatte mir den geschmacklosen Vergleich Kernstrahlung zu UV-Strahlung auf Menschen - sorry, nochmal).
Vielen Dank auch an Karsten, der die Diskussion in vernünftigen Bahnen hielt. Die Algenvermehrung hat eine Ursache, und die gilt es einzudämmen (z. B. Pflanzen, Mineralien, Wasserumwälzung zwecks Gasaustauschs).


----------



## Wilm (12. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*



			
				Xeal schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gelesen der Frequenzbereich von Ultraschall liegt liegt bei 20 kHz bis 1 GHz.


Sorry Eigennamenloser,

aber US geht nur bis etwa 100kHz. Danach sind wir schon in der Grenzwelle, welche bis etwa 1 MHz reicht.

1 Ghz ist schon ziemlich nah an der Mikrowelle, welche in etwa bei 2.4 GHz arbeitet.

Soll keine Anmache sein, aber aus der Branche komme ich ....


Grüße,
 Wilm


----------



## robert37 (2. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

So nu werd ich bestimmt auch erschlagen .
Ja ich war so verrückt und hab ein solches Gerät gekauft.Ob weggeworfenes Geld oder nicht werden wir dann sehen.Es hat eine Reichweite bis 30 m.

Ich hab heute mein Gerät Poolsonic bekommen ,und werde es genau so in den Teich setzen wie es der Hersteller wünscht.Bevor jetzt wieder einer meckert lassen wir es erst einmal testen .Ich werde darüber mal berichten wie es mir damit ergeht.
Hier weis immer jeder was ,das hab ich schon gemerkt viele haben was von Google und schreiben es dann hier.
Also werde ich es jetzt einmal ganz in Ruhe testen und dann kann ich nacher auch meckern.
Ich habe mich sehr lange mit dem Mann von der Firma unterhalten und er hat mir versichert das er mir auch bei unbequemen Fragen von mir eine Antwort gibt.

Und ich kann gut unbequeme Fragen stellen.

Also wie gesagt nicht gleich erschlagen erst mal abwarten ,werde mich natürlich nicht nur melden wenn es nicht klappt sondern auch wenns klappt.

LG
Robert


----------



## sternhausen (2. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo miteinander
Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung,das jeder das machen soll was er/sie für richtig hält.
Ich will mal so beginnen.
Wer von euch kauft sich ein Feuerwehrauto, damit er sein Haus löschen kann?
Ich schätze mal niemand, aber jeder wird alles tun damit sein Haus nicht brennt.
Genau so sollte man sich auch bei Algenproblemen verhalten.
Algen, egal welcher Art, sind immer ein Zeichen von zuviel Nährstoffeintrag.
Aus diesem Grunde sehe ich es viel wichtiger den Nährstoffeintrag (Ursache für die Algenblüte) zu bekämpfen und nicht nur die Algen selbst.
Wenn man es schafft die Ursache für den Nährstoffeintrag raus zu finden und diesen zu minimieren (gänzlich verhindern wird man Nährstoffeintrag nie verhindern können aber minimieren sehr wohl) dann wir die Natur selbst durch das biologische Gleichgewicht mit dem Algenproblem fertig werden.
Ich möchte gar nicht bestreiten, das es das ein oder andere Mittelchen (egal ob in flüssiger fester oder in Form eines Ultraschalgenerators oder UV Bestrahlung  usw, usw.)geben wird welches gegen Algen hilft, aber ganz sicher nicht auf Dauer.
All diese Mittelchen sind nur der Beginn eines Kreislaufes.
Der Kreislauf sieht ganz einfach aus Mittelchen rein - Algen sterben ab - Wasser wird klar -abgestorbene Algen sinken zu Boden - abgestorbene Algen werden zu Nährstoffen für die nächste Algengeneration -Wasser wird wieder trüb - Mittelchen wieder rein - und schon ist der Teufelskreislauf wieder geschlossen und das ganze Spiel beginnt wieder von vorne. Dazu kommt natürlich der neuerliche Nährstoffeintrag von aussen, denn die Ursache haben wir ja noch nicht bekämpft.
Die einzigen die sich über dieses Verhalten freuen sind die Hersteller sowie die Vertreiber dieser super biologischen Mittelchen und umweltfreundlichen Ultraschallgeneratoren usw.
Aus diesem Grunde liebe Teichfreunde bekämpft zuerst die Ursache und vielleicht erst dannach die Algen selbst wenn ihr es schon nicht lassen könnt.
Im Normalfall aber regelt es sich die Natur schon selbst.
Und den Chemikern unter uns würde ich eher zu einem (toten Pool) als zu einem Naturteich raten.
LG Sternhausen


----------



## Elfriede (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo Sternhausen,

heute, nach vielen Jahren Teicherfahrung, denke ich ähnlich  wie Du. Das war in meinen ersten Teichjahren anders, deshalb kann ich auch Roberts  Einstellung verstehen. Auch ich wollte, trotz Warnung von verschiedener Seite, den Poolsonic mit einer Reichweite von 30 Metern, den sich auch Robert gekauft hat,  einfach selbst ausprobieren und testen. Allerdings habe ich mir mit dem Verkäufer ein Rückgaberecht ausgehandelt, sollte das Teil dem beworbenen Effekt gegen Schwebealgen nicht gerecht werden. Bei mir hat das Gerät, wie berichtet, keinen Erfolg gebracht, was aber nicht zwangsläufig bedeuten muss, dass es in keinem Teich funktioniert. Ich bin deshalb schon sehr neugierig, welche Erfahrungen Robert damit machen wird. Ich persönlich würde dieses Gerät selbst bei garantierter Wirksamkeit nicht noch einmal einsetzen, wie weiter oben bereits geschrieben, denn mittlerweile vertraue ich dem Regelwerk der Natur, wenngleich ich es bis jetzt  nur in  Ansätzen verstehe, wie ich zugeben muss.

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede


----------



## sternhausen (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo Elfriede
Selbstverständlich, wie schon im obigen Beitrag geschrieben, soll jeder das machen,was er oder sie für richtig hält. Niemand soll sich zu etwas gezwungen sehen.
Ich hab auch absolut Verständnis dafür, speziell bei neu errichteten Teichen, das es schwierig ist der Natur die Zeit zu geben, welche sie für das biologische Gleichgewicht herstellen braucht.
Es ist schon sehr hart sich einfach zurücklehnen und nicht einzugreifen.
Das große Problem ist ja auch das gerade im Teichbau sehr viel Unfug und Schwachsinn verbreitet wird und das es auch relativ viele Firmen gibt die nur das schnelle Geld verdienen wollen.
Die Natur komplett zu begreifen, das so schätze ich wird niemanden wirklich gelingen.
Viel wichtiger halte ich sich einfach die Natur zum Vorbild zunehemen und sie nicht verbesern zu wollen.
Meiner Meinung nach ist es auch in der heutigen Zeit relativ leicht sich mit Hilfe der heutigen Medien über die Natur zu informieren und sein persönliches Wissen zu bereichern.
Aufpassen muß man nur das man nicht wieder irgendwelchen Geldverdienern auf den Leim geht, die es ja mehr wie genug gibt.
Ausserdem würde ich jeden raten der  einen Teich bauen will sich vor dem Bau zu informieren und nicht aufs gerade Wohl drauf los legen.
Niemand kauft sich heute einen Baugrund und beginnt morgen zu bauen - Genau so sollte das auch beim Teichbau sein.
Grüsse Sternhausen


----------



## jochen (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*



			
				sternhausen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander
> Grundsätzlich bin ich der Meinung,das jeder das machen soll was er/sie für richtig hält.
> Ich will mal so beginnen.
> Wer von euch kauft sich ein Feuerwehrauto, damit er sein Haus löschen kann?
> ...



Hi...



@ Robert,

du wirst hier sicher nicht erschlagen,

meine Meinung nur dazu,
man sollte das Übel an der Quelle bekämpfen. (wenn man Algen überhaupt so bezeichnen sollte)
Interessant werden deine Erfahrungen jedoch sicherlich sein.


----------



## robert37 (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*



			
				Elfriede schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Sternhausen,
> 
> heute, nach vielen Jahren Teicherfahrung, denke ich ähnlich  wie Du. Das war in meinen ersten Teichjahren anders, deshalb kann ich auch Roberts  Einstellung verstehen. Auch ich wollte, trotz Warnung von verschiedener Seite, den Poolsonic mit einer Reichweite von 30 Metern, den sich auch Robert gekauft hat,  einfach selbst ausprobieren und testen. Allerdings habe ich mir mit dem Verkäufer ein Rückgaberecht ausgehandelt, sollte das Teil dem beworbenen Effekt gegen Schwebealgen nicht gerecht werden. Bei mir hat das Gerät, wie berichtet, keinen Erfolg gebracht, was aber nicht zwangsläufig bedeuten muss, dass es in keinem Teich funktioniert. Ich bin deshalb schon sehr neugierig, welche Erfahrungen Robert damit machen wird. Ich persönlich würde dieses Gerät selbst bei garantierter Wirksamkeit nicht noch einmal einsetzen, wie weiter oben bereits geschrieben, denn mittlerweile vertraue ich dem Regelwerk der Natur, wenngleich ich es bis jetzt  nur in  Ansätzen verstehe, wie ich zugeben muss.
> 
> ...




Hallo Elfriede

Erstens mal möchte ich dir sagen einen Teich hab ich auch schon sehr lange.Dann möchte ich sagen es geht bei mir nicht um Schwebealgen die hab ich in den Teichen die ich gebaut habe fast gar nicht,die Teiche (alle 3 auch ohne UV) sind mit den Pflanzenfiltern zu 90% im Jahr glasklar.
Es geht mir allein um die Fadenalgen .Die Wasserwerte sind in allen 3 Teichen super.
Bei den Gerät habe ich auch ein Rückgaberecht ausgehandelt,aber wie gesagt ich werde es jetzt einfach auch mal versuchen .Nur hier vom lesen und jeder weis was anderes werd ich auch nicht schlauer ,ausprobiert haben es die meisten ja nicht.Also hab ich mir gedacht Robert bist du mal der dumme der das mal probiert 
Wenns dann wirklich nicht klappt isses ja ok ich kann ja nu erst mal nicht viel falsch machen.
Werde auch mal ein paar Fotos machen und sie hier mal reinsetzen wenn es dann interessiert und mal über positive oder natürlich auch negative Erfahrungen damit berichten.

LG 
Robert


----------



## sternhausen (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo Robert
Zuerst einmal möchte ich dir und deiner Frau zu euren tollen Teichen und wunderbar gestalteten Garten gratulieren. Habe eure Homepage besucht, welche, wie ja euer gesamtes Paradies perfekt ist.
Allerdings habe ich auch eine kleine Kritik anzubringen und ich hoffe stark das du damit auch umgehen kannst.
Also wie gesagt nicht persönlich nehmen.
Dein oben getätigtes Posting Elfriede gegenüber kingt für mich als wie wenn du dich angegriffen fühlst. Wenn das so ist ,dann war das weder meine noch ,so denke ich jedenfalls , Elfriedes Absicht.
Ich habe in meinem Beitrag geschrieben, das ich der Meinung bin das jeder das machen soll was er oder sie für richtig hält und zu dem stehe ich nach wie vor.
Womit ich nicht ganz so einverstanden bin , ist deine Aussage auf deiner Homepage ,das dein Pflanzenfilter super funktioniert.
Der Aussage kann ich mich nicht ganz anschließen.
Würde der wirklich funktionieren dann hättest du nähmlich auch kein immer wiederkehrendes Fadenalgenproblem und hättest bei dem Alter deiner Teiche sicher noch keinen Schlammsauger benötigt.
Aber egal, ihr seid wirklich um euer Paradies zu beneiden, absolut keine Frage.
Nichts für ungut
Sternhausen


----------



## robert37 (3. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*



			
				sternhausen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Robert
> Zuerst einmal möchte ich dir und deiner Frau zu euren tollen Teichen und wunderbar gestalteten Garten gratulieren. Habe eure Homepage besucht, welche, wie ja euer gesamtes Paradies perfekt ist.
> Allerdings habe ich auch eine kleine Kritik anzubringen und ich hoffe stark das du damit auch umgehen kannst.
> Also wie gesagt nicht persönlich nehmen.
> ...



Hallo Sternhausen

Danke zuerst einmal für die Blumen  

Ne du da haste was falsch verstanden ich hab mich da nicht angegriffen gefühlt überhaupt nicht.
Sorry so sollte das auch nicht bei euch ankommen

Zum Pflanzenfilter kann ich sagen würde er nicht funktionieren wäre auch das Wasser wohl nicht fast immer klar.Die Wasserwerte zeigen es ja auch das alles ok ist.Wenn der Filter mal ausgeschaltet wird merkt man das an der Wasserqualität innerhalb von ca 14 Tagen sofort.
Fadenalgen zeugen ja auch von nicht unbedingt schlechter Wasserqualität.

Dann noch zum Schlammsauger.Wie du sicher gesehen hast ist es ein Schwimmteich in dem auch Kois leben(da wir nicht ohne Fische leben können grins) und diese natürlich auch Kot in den Teich einbringen.
Da wir keinen Bodenablauf haben und wir und wir einen möglichst perfekten Teich haben wollen (wie es gerade so möglich ist) saugen wir den 3bis 4 mal im Jahr komplett aus.
Und egal wie in Ordnung der Teich auch immer ist, meiner Meinung nach Schlamm wieviel auch immer setzt sich in jedem Teich ab.

Andere denken sicher anders denen macht es nichts wenn Schlamm im Teich ist ,und wir möchten das eben nicht soweit es eben möglich ist

LG 
Robert


----------



## Elfriede (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo Robert,

Sternhausen hat Recht, es lag wirklich nicht in meiner Absicht, Dein Handeln in irgendeiner Form zu kritisieren oder Deine Teicherfahrung anzuzweifeln, das stünde mir auch nicht zu.  Im Gegenteil, ich wollte ausdrücken, dass ich gut verstehen kann, wenn jemand etwas einfach selbst ausprobieren will, unabhängig von den vielen unterschiedlichen Meinungen oder gerade deshalb. Ich selbst bin auch so ein Jemand, der seine Erfahrungen immer selbst machen will und muss. 

An  Deinen Erfahrungen mit dem Poolsonic bin ich in sehr eigennütziger Weise sehr interessiert, denn ein positives Ergebnis in Deinem Teich könnte für mich von grundlegender Bedeutung sein, da ich seit Jahren den Verdacht hege, dass es sich bei den gelegentlich bis häufigen Eintrübungen  in meinem extrem nährstoffarmen Teich nicht um Algen handelt, sondern.....? Ich habe keine Ahnung, die Wasserwerte sind jedenfalls in Ordnung und das Wasser riecht frisch und angenehm.

Bitte nicht auf die versprochenen Informationen und Fotos vergessen!

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo Robert,

Deine Antwort  an Sternhausen hatte ich nicht rechtzeitig entdeckt. Ich bin aber froh, jetzt  von Dir zu lesen, dass Du Dich durch mich nicht angegriffen gefühlt hast.

Liebe Grüße 
Elfriede


----------



## robert37 (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo Elfriede

Da mach dir mal keine sorgen so empfindlich bin ich auch nicht.  

Das Gerät ist seit heute im Teich ich werde jetzt mal alles genau beobachten und in den nächsten Tagen mal ein paar Fotos machen und sie dann mal hier einstellen.
Nu bin ich auch mal gespannt und hier in meinem Umfeld sind die Teichbauer auch gespannt.
Sollte es in irgendeiner weise Veränderungen am Teich geben werde ich mich sofort melden.

Das Gerät läuft jetzt seit ca 4 Stunden und der erste Eindruck ist man könnte meinen die Kois schwimmen immer in der Nähe vom Ultraschallgeber ,was auch immer das heissen mag .

LG 
Robert


----------



## Elfriede (4. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Danke Robert,

ich bin auch gepannt wann, ob und was sich in nächster Zeit in Deinem Teich ereignen wird. 
Das Verhalten der Koi könnte auf ihre Neugier zurück zu führen sein. Ich habe zwar nur Schleierschwanzfische im Teich, die aber auch jede Neuerung stundenlang aus nächster Nähe beobachten.

Viel Erfolg mit Deinem Versuch und liebe Grüße

Elfriede


----------



## jochen (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo Robert,



> Wenn der Filter mal ausgeschaltet wird merkt man das an der Wasserqualität innerhalb von ca 14 Tagen sofort.



Wieso schaltest du deinen Filter für so eine lange Zeit aus... 

Damit wirfst du doch deine umwandelnten Bakterien um einiges zurück, oder habe ich den Satz falsch verstanden?



> Werde auch mal ein paar Fotos machen und sie hier mal reinsetzen wenn es dann interessiert und mal über positive oder natürlich auch negative Erfahrungen damit berichten.



Natürlich interessiert so etwas,... 
es wäre sogar eine Bereicherung für jeden interessierten Teichianer.

Jede Erfahrung ob negativ oder positiv, die hier eingestellt wird, kann von großen Nutzen sein.

Leider werden aber meißt in Foren nur die positiven Erfahrungen eingebracht, oft werden die negativen Sachen nur stillschweigend in anbedracht genommen, und nicht im Forum veröffentlicht.


----------



## robert37 (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*



			
				jochen schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Robert,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hallo Jochen

Also mein Filter ist ja ein Kies und Pflanzenfilter wenn ich sage ich schalte ihn aus meine ich damit nur die Pumpe,dass heisst ja nicht das das Becken leer läuft.

Der Kies ist ja mit Drainagerohren durchzogen duch die dann das Wasser gedrückt wird und so im Klärbereich verteilt wird also dürfte ja an den Bakterien nichts passieren hoffe ich mal.
Ich schalte eigentlich das Ganze nur aus wenn es zu stark friert oder wenn wir mal in Urlaub fahren,da komischerweise  niemand unseren Garten aufpassen will  

Und daran hab ich dann gemerkt das die Qualität schlechter wird .Läuft dann alles wieder dauert es höchstens 3 Tage bis alles wieder superklar ist.

lg
Robert


----------



## jochen (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hi Robert,

Kies und Pflanzenfilter,

ist für meine Begriffe, wie auch von dir beschrieben...  dann wohl eher zum Nitratentzug (schönes Wort... ) vorgesehen,
also nur am Rande für die umwandelnten Bakterien deren Endstufe eben das genannte Nitrat ist.

Ich dachte an einen biologischen Filter...  , den man wenn möglich immer laufen lassen sollte.

Also,

in deinen beschriebenen Fall,
steigt dann das Nitrat im Teich ,bei Zulaufstillstand, an, und die Algen wachsen dadurch um einiges schneller bis ihr wieder vom verdienten Urlaub nach Hause kommt...

So und nun geht es aber zum Zug, bei uns hat der Fasching am Dienstag seinen Höhepunkt...:troet


----------



## robert37 (5. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo zusammen

So jetzt ist das Gerät im Teich fertig angeschlosssen.Ich hab hier mal ein paar Bilder für euch ,mal schauen was in den nächsten Wochen passiert.

Wie schon gesagt ob positiv oder negativ ich werde mich immer mal melden.


lg
Robert


----------



## robert37 (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

Hallo zusammen

So also morgen ist das Gerät eine Woche im Teich .

Zuerst mal ist positiv,dass die Kois bis jetzt vollkommen unbeeindruckt sind .Sie fressen ganz normal und zeigen keinerlei Veränderungen weder positiv noch negativ.
Zum Gerät muss ich sagen es ist zwar wohl noch zu früh ,aber man könnte tatsächlich sagen,die Algen scheinen schon mal nicht mehr zu wachsen.
Und ich kenne meine Algen gut   .
Ja man könnte sogar meinen sie fangen an an den Spitzen braun zu werden.

Das alles ist aber noch sehr vorsichtig ausgedrückt,es braucht da natürlich noch eine längere Testphase.

Das warten geht weiter  

Lg
Robert


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*

hallo
ich muß gestehen ich habe mir im herbst auch so ein teil zugelegt.
allerdings reichweite 11 meter.
der grund war, ich hatte fadenalgen die mich zum verzweifeln brachten.:beeten 
die erste generation konnte ich noch leicht mir meiner algenhexe endfernen. 
die danach war der horror. es war fast nicht möglich sie aus dem wasser zu bekommen. nur mit gewalt konnte man sie heraus ziehen, die algenhexe hatte bei denen keine change.
deshalb habe ich mich den ultaschall als letzte möglichkeit besorgt.
nur war er gleich defekt, so daß ich ihn einschicken mußte. bis ich ihn dann wieder bekam war es schon recht kalt, so daß ich ihn nicht mehr eingesetzt habe.
ich werde aber auch über ihn berichten wenn ich ihn im frühjahr zum einsatz bringe.
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Annett (10. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

N'abend.

Da Ihr beiden das Gerät eher gegen FADENalgen einsetzt, habe ich mal den Thread-Titel entsprechend abgeändert.
Damit kann ein Hilfe-Suchender auch später noch Informationen zur Fadenalgen-Beseitigung finden. 

Ich wünsche viel Erfolg mit den Geräten, obwohl ich für meinen Teil immer noch die natürliche Algenbekämpfung (mehr Pflanzen + weniger/kein Futter) bevorzuge.


----------



## herrmann (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schwebealgen?*



			
				RKurzhals schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Herrmann,
> 
> Von den Physikern habe ich leider vermisst, dass auch der Energiegehalt sehr langwelliger Strahlung wie Schallwellen nicht sonderlich hoch ist (Max Planck läßt grüßen). Um einen Organismus zu zerstören, ist schon ein entsprechender Energieeintrag nötig - sei es über die Zeit, oder die Intensität der Strahlung (man gestatte mir den geschmacklosen Vergleich Kernstrahlung zu UV-Strahlung auf Menschen - sorry, nochmal).
> Vielen Dank auch an Karsten, der die Diskussion in vernünftigen Bahnen hielt. Die Algenvermehrung hat eine Ursache, und die gilt es einzudämmen (z. B. Pflanzen, Mineralien, Wasserumwälzung zwecks Gasaustauschs).



Schall ist eine Druckwelle, also eine Mechanische einwirkung, keine Strahlung !!! Wenn du einen 50 kg Zementsack auf deinen Tisch legst, wird dein tisch noch nach einem Jahr so da stehen, lässt du aber ein 50 kg Gewicht ca. 4 - 8 mal pro Sekunde auf deinen Tisch, so wird der wahrscheinlich nach einem Monat Geschichte sein.

seit mir nicht böse, ich habe sicherlich weniger Ahnung von Teichen als die meisten hier, aber was Manche so schreiben zu Thema Technick lässt mir als Ing. einfach den Kamm schwellen. 

Ich will niemanden angreifen, aber es ist aus technischer sicht so zeihmlich alles falsch was zu dem Ultraschall geschrieben wurde.

Ich habe mich jetzt mal einige Monate lang richtig Schalu gemacht. Nicht zum Thema Teich, zundern zu den Ultraschallgeräten und bin überzeugt; eingie funktionieren wunderbar, andere nicht. Das hat verscheidene Gründe. Wer es wissen möchte, darf mich gerne Fragen.

Liebe Grüße, Herrmann


----------



## jochen (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo Herrmann,

dann schreib doch einfach deine Meinung, Erfahrung, dafür ist das Forum da...


----------



## Jürgen-V (13. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo herrmann
mich interressiert  das narürlich besonders, weil ich ja so ein teil habe.
wenn es dir nicht zuviel mühe macht, dann her damit. 

ich habe bei mir nicht vor das gerät rund um die uhr laufen zu lassen.
wenn er funktioniert und die algen weg sind, werde ich stückweise die zeiten soweit zurückdrehen wie möglich ( vielleicht auf 1 stunde oder weniger).
hier hilft dann nur noch: versuch macht klug 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo robert
wie sieht es denn jetzt bei dir mit den algen aus??
hat sich schon was getan?
gruß
jürgen


----------



## robert37 (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo Jürgen und Heike 

Also der Teich war komplett zugefroren für 2 Wochen jetzt kann ich wieder was sehen .Es sieht echt so aus,als wenn die Algen schon zu 80 % abgestorben sind und langsam zur Wasseroberfläche hoch kommen.
Wie gesagt ich hätte mich schgon gemeldet hab aber leider selbst nix gesehen.

Aber ich glaube es sieht ganz gut aus .Ganz sicher wachsen sie nicht weiter ,das ist schon mal sicher .Mal schauen ob das auch so bleibt ,wenn es jetzt etwas wärmer wird. 

Habt ihr euer Gerät denn auch schon in den Teich gesetz?

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Annett (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo Robert.

Klingt ja so, als ob es funktioniert.

Vergiß bitte in der Freude nicht, jetzt regelmäßig die Wasserwerte bezüglich Stickstoffverbindungen und pH-Wert zu messen!
Wo Algen wachsen gibts meist genug N und auch P.
Ammoniak und Nitrit sollten möglichst nicht vorhanden sein, um die Fische nicht zu gefährden. (Ist jetzt etwas vereinfacht ausgedrückt.)


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo robert
noch nicht. 
ich muß erst noch mein trommler fertig bauen, ohne filterung werde ich das gerät nicht einschalten. 
wenn alles funzt bringe ich ihn vielleicht schon am samstag zu laufen. 
vergiss nicht alles mit bildern zu dokumentieren. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Redlisch (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hiho


			
				robert37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Jürgen und Heike
> 
> Also der Teich war komplett zugefroren für 2 Wochen jetzt kann ich wieder was sehen .Es sieht echt so aus,als wenn die Algen schon zu 80 % abgestorben sind und langsam zur Wasseroberfläche hoch kommen.
> Wie gesagt ich hätte mich schgon gemeldet hab aber leider selbst nix gesehen.



Bei mir kommen auch die Algen im Moment abgestorben hoch, das liegt aber eher an der Temperatur und den zugefrorenen Teich 

Ich denke mal, ob es was bring sehen wir wenn es draussen eine Zeit lang wärmer bleibt.

Axel

(ich muss doch mal schauen wo wir unseren Torpedo hingekramt haben, vielleicht teste ich ihn auch mal bei mir zu hause, auf der Arbeit hat er ja nix gebracht )


----------



## robert37 (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hiho
> 
> 
> Bei mir kommen auch die Algen im Moment abgestorben hoch, das liegt aber eher an der Temperatur und den zugefrorenen Teich
> ...




Hallo Axel

Ja eigentlich hab ich das auch gedacht aber bei mir sind die Algen den ganzen Winter gewachsen (ob zugefroren oder nicht) und jetzt seit dem ich das Gerät im Teich hab nicht mehr und jetzt sterben sie bei mir ab .
Ob es so viel Zufälle gleichzeitig geben kann wird sich zeigen. 

Aber recht hast du wir müssen abwarten was passiert ,wenn es wärmer bleibt

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Redlisch (22. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo Robert,
ich habe heute unsere Schallkanone mal mitgenommen (es ist der grosse Bruder von deiner  ) [hat gedauert ehe ich sie wiedergefunden habe], ich werde sie mal bei mir im Teich testen, ich hoffe nur das bei der Stärke nicht auch der Tümpel vom Nachbarn Algenfrei wird  (Schallweite 150-300m , vielleicht werde ich dann auch gleich die Erdratten los  ) 

Wenn es was bringt, bisher keine Positiver Erfahrungen, lasse ich sie laufen bis die Wasserpflanzen die Oberhand haben. Ich habe da doch bedenken das nicht nur die Algen drauf gehen, sondern auch das Plankton welches meine __ Muscheln ja als Nahrung brauchen.

Axel


----------



## Jürgen-V (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

@ axel


> werde sie mal bei mir im Teich testen, ich hoffe nur das bei der Stärke nicht auch der Tümpel vom Nachbarn Algenfrei wird  (Schallweite 150-300m , vielleicht werde ich dann auch gleich die Erdratten los  )


----------



## karsten. (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo

habt ihr keine Angst , 
dass solche Maßnahmen wieder der Natur 
gänzlich ungeahnte Probleme und Gefahren heraufbeschwören ?

schönes WE


----------



## Redlisch (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> habt ihr keine Angst ,
> dass solche Maßnahmen wieder der Natur
> ...



Und die wären ?

Bisher (2 Jahre lief das Teil schon in einem großen Teich in der Firma) konnte ich weder positive noch negative Auswirkungen feststellen. Den Molchen, Fröschen, __ Libellen und Pflanzen hat es zumindest nicht geschadet. Auch die Fledermäuse kamen bei
Dämmerung an den Teich um Insekten zu jagen und zu trinken.
Wie schon geschrieben habe ich noch bedenken beim Plankton, welches meine __ Muscheln als Nahrung brauchen.

Ich will es bei mir auch erstmal testen, da der Teich wo es eingesetzt war 2 Zuflüsse aus dem Wald hatte, welche einiges an Nährstoffen eingebracht hatten. Vielleicht hatte es deshalb nicht angeschlagen.

Axel


----------



## Jo-Hamburg (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hi,

also ich bin auch nicht gerade für Ultraschall und sone Experimente. Ich bin da mehr fürs Natürliche.
Da es nun wieder wärmer geworden ist, werde ich jetzt jeden morgen in der früh (so gegen 12) in den Garten gehen und den Algen ein kleines Liedchen vorsingen.

Für heute morgen habe ich mir ausgewählt: Du, du liegst mir am Herzen. (Erstmal nur als Drohung gemeint)
Morgen nehme ich: Auf, auf zum fröhlichen Jagen. (Jetzt wirds massiver).

Wenn ich damit noch keinen bleibenden Eindruck erreiche, werde ich den Teich mit Militärmusik beschallen, damit die Algies sehen, daß ich diss wirklich ernst meine. Danach greife ich dann zum letzten Mittel und singe bluttriefende Moritaten... wetten daß die Algen dann freiwillig aus dem Teich in den Eimer springen ??

Mit meinen Moritaten habe ich schon Dodis Mutter immer erfolgreich vertrieben und darin bin wirklich gut...

Also natürliche Mittel einsetzen oder so'nen Naturburschen wie:help mich...


----------



## robert37 (23. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> habt ihr keine Angst ,
> dass solche Maßnahmen wieder der Natur
> ...



Hallo Karsten

Ne damit hab ich kein Problem .Man muss auch mal was probieren und nicht nur hier was schreiben.
Also bei mir ist das Gerät jetzt 3 Wochen im Teich ,die Algen wachsen im moment nicht sie sterben sogar ab,und den Kois das ist auch schon mal sicher scheint es auch nix zu machen sie verhalten sich ganz normal fressen ganz normal .

Also versuche ich es einfach weiter.
Ungeahnte Probleme kann es am Teich immer geben ob mit Ultraschall oder anders sicher sind wir doch nie oder.

Das der ein oder andere das anders machen möchte ist doch vollkommen normal.
Und irgendwie ist es doch auch gut das wir alle unterschiedlich sind und nicht alle die gleichen Meinungen haben sonst brauchen wir das Forum auch nicht .

Also weiter gehts jeder versucht was auf seine Art so muss das auch sein .


Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Redlisch (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hiho,

gestern habe ich meinen Versuch mit Ultraschall gestartet, mal sehen ob was passiert.

Axel

Vorher hatte ich noch Jo`s Tipp befolgt und "Auf, auf zum fröhlichen Jagen" geschmettert, bis es den weitentfernten Nachbarn dann doch zu viel wurde


----------



## Jürgen-V (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo
bei mir hats mit den liedern auch nicht geklappt. 
der hersteller sagte bei mir die ideale position wär zwischen 20-30cm tiefe.
ist aber nur ein tipp axel.
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Redlisch (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> der hersteller sagte bei mir die ideale position wär zwischen 20-30cm tiefe.
> ist aber nur ein tipp axel.



Die Tiefe ist doch durch den Schwimmkörper vorgegeben, zumindest bei den großen Modellen !?!

Wenn du genau hinschaust siehst du den Geber unter dem großen Schwimmkörper, er hat die selbe Farbe.

Axel


----------



## robert37 (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Die Tiefe ist doch durch den Schwimmkörper vorgegeben, zumindest bei den großen Modellen !?!
> 
> Axel




Jap Axel ist bei mir auch durch den Schwimmer vorgegeben.Aber ich glaube manche nehmen keinen Schwimmer legen das Ding einfach auf den Boden dadurch schlammt er zu unf funzt natürlich nicht .

Also bei mir siehts immer noch gut aus werde wenn ich Zeit habe mal Fotos machen .man sieht den deutlichen Unterschied vor dem Gerät und dahinter .

Lg 
Robert


----------



## Redlisch (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hi Robert,



			
				robert37 schrieb:
			
		

> Also bei mir siehts immer noch gut aus werde wenn ich Zeit habe mal Fotos machen .man sieht den deutlichen Unterschied vor dem Gerät und dahinter .



wäre aber ziemlich früh, der Hersteller sagt doch bei Fadenalgen 3-4 Wochen, bei schwebealgen ab den 2. Tag.

Wie geschrieben, bei mir tauchen die Fadenalgen im Moment auch abgestorben auf (vor dem Einsatz von Ultraschall).

An meinen mit Ufermatte verkleidetet Schlauchleitungen der Tiefenabsaugung kann man sehr gut sehen das dort alle Algen abgestorben sind, sie sind ganz hell. Daneben sind sie noch dunkel Grün.

Vor dem Geber ist bei mir eine Pflanze welche voller Algen ist, diese ist im Moment mein Referenzobjekt.


Axel


----------



## robert37 (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Robert,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Redlisch (25. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Ahh, sorry Robert, hatte das mit Jürgen verwechselt...

Also weiter Beobachten !

Axel


----------



## Jürgen-V (4. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo
wie sieht es denn jetzt bei euch aus, gibts was neues zu berichten.
@axel

haben schon deine erdratten die flucht ergriffen. 

@robert
wie sieht es bei dir aus?

ps: ich habe meinen noch nicht angeschlossen, ich muß erstmal mit den rest meiner filteranlage fertig werden ( wenns funzt, daß es nicht dünger für die nächst generation algen wird ).
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Redlisch (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> wie sieht es denn jetzt bei euch aus, gibts was neues zu berichten.
> @axel
> 
> haben schon deine erdratten die flucht ergriffen.



Bisher habe ich noch keine gesehen, aber auch Erdratten haben ihren Stolz und gehen bei dem Wetter nicht raus . Sobald es draussen wieder wärmer wird, ich hoffe so in 10 bis 15 Tagen (die Wetterlage und wie es weitergeht ist im Moment etwas undurchsichtig [links von uns ein kräfiges Hoch, rechts einige Tiefs ... wer gewinnt ? ]) wenn ich den Ufergraben schaufel, werde ich sehen ob noch jemand in den Löchern wohnt.
Unser String wird auf jendenfall dabei sein um die Flüchtlinge zu stellen.

Wenn ich mal irgendwann länger als zum schlafen und essen zu Hause bin, hoffe mal nächste Woche, werde ich wohl sagen können ob sie noch da sind ... ältere jugend Forscht, steht dann an, erst muss ich noch einen der Server austauschen, aber dann (ich sach nur 26fach optischen Zoom (3,5 bis 91 mm), autofocus, 340 °, 0,1 Lux oder IR)... sollte da irgendetwas in der Teichumgebung auch nur zucken  :smoki 


An den Algen konnte ich bisher keine Veränderung sehen, aber 1. wäre es etwas früh und 2. ist es immer noch ziemlich windig hier und die Teichoberfläche ist entsprechend umruhig um was genaues zu sehen.

Aber ich bleibe dran !

Axel


----------



## robert37 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> wie sieht es denn jetzt bei euch aus, gibts was neues zu berichten.
> @axel
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen

Also ich würde sagen das so 80 % der Fadenalgen abgestorben sind.Im Moment wächst auch nix nach.
Also ich hab ein gutes Gefühl ,wir müssen allerdings sicher abwaten ,wenn es draussen mal wärmer wird.

Hab im Moment nur leider wenig Zeit ,immer wenn ich Zuhause bin ist es zu dunkel für Bilder.

Man kann aber meiner Meinung nach an den Algen deutlich erkennen das die Zellstruktur Ultraschall wohl nicht vertragen kann,sie fällt zusammen.

Hoffe dann mal das es nicht nur bei mir so ist.Aber wie gesagt es muss mal wärmer werden.

LG

Robert


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo



> Also ich würde sagen das so 80 % der Fadenalgen abgestorben sind.Im Moment wächst auch nix nach.



 das ist aber viel  

ich muß meinen unbedingt am we auch reinhängen. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## karsten. (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

und 
dann nie mehr abschalten ?  

.....

was war zuerst da das Huhn oder das Ei ?


Fragen über Fragen  !


----------



## Redlisch (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> und
> dann nie mehr abschalten ?



Also, wenn es bei mir etwas bringen sollte ...
dann werde ich sobald die Pflanzen richtig loslegen das Ultraschall wieder abschalten.

Ich habe nichts gegen ein paar Algen (gerade bei meinem Besatzt sind sie auch als Nahrungsquelle [und wenn sie wiederum nur Nahrung/Lebensraum für andere Nahrungstiere sind] wichtig), aber wenn sie Überhandnehmen und schon die Pflanzen so stark bedrängen bzw. Überwuchern, so finde ich (Funktion vorrausgesetzt) es eine gute Möglichkeit, gerade bei neuen Teichen, den Pflanzen eine bessere Chance zu geben.

Axel


----------



## robert37 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> und
> dann nie mehr abschalten ?
> 
> .....
> ...



Hallo Karsten

Du bist immer so herrlich negativ,ich freue mich immer wenn du dich meldest. 
Ist bei dir das Glas auch immer nur halb leer,oder hab voll  

Fragen über Fragen ........ nu warte doch erst mal ab was passiert wenn es wärmer wird .Von nie mehr abschalten hat hier doch gar keiner geschrieben.
Natürlich schaltet man es ab wenn die Pflanzen wieder richtig wachsen oder auch nicht das muss doch jedem selbst überlassen sein .( Übrigens die Fische verhalten sich immer noch vollkommen unauffällig und fressen auch ganz normal) 

Wir schreiben doch hier nur unerse Erfahrungen damit,damit alle was davon haben.

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## karsten. (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				robert37 schrieb:
			
		

> .............
> 
> Du bist immer so herrlich negativ,ich freue mich immer wenn du dich meldest.
> Ist bei dir das Glas auch immer nur halb leer,oder hab voll




Hallo Robert 

Der Ehre zuviel ! 

solange im Glas ist immer noch was drin ,ist es ok.  

ich bin vor allem dann "herrlich negativ"  
wenn ich zu solchen Kunst Krücken
Stellung nehme die unter Berücksichtigung der "anerkannten Regeln"
gar nicht nötig wären .


es findet weder ein Austrag  noch eine Minimierung von Eintrag von Nährstoffen statt .

so was hau ich gedanklich in die gleiche Tonne wie i-tronic oder jeder Art von Teichpflegemittel 


verzeih mir !  


mfG


----------



## robert37 (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Robert
> 
> Der Ehre zuviel !
> 
> ...



Hallo Karsten

Nötig wäre es nicht aber viele haben damit Probleme sehr viele sogar .
Und ganu darum versuchen wir es mal zu beschreiben ob es überhaupt funktioniert.
Wenn es bei dir so funktioniert dann herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Andere sind froh wenn sie hier was lesen können
Auch wenn du es in die Tonne haust müssen andere nicht so denken .Also ehrlich gesagt weis ich nicht was du damit bezweckst immer nur negativ  zu denken,aber da dies ja ein Forum ist ist es dein gutes Recht.

Und ehrlich gesagt weis ich auch nicht warum ich in meiner Freizeit hier immer für alle was schreibe und versuche zu helfen.Ich hab auch noch was anderes zu tun.


Ich mag so Leute nicht die immer nur alles nagativ sehen schon gar nicht wenn sie hier als Experte aufgeführt sind.Jeder darf hier seine Meinung haben aber immer nur alles negativ sehen wenn man versucht zu helfen ich weis nicht das ist mir zu einfach.
Versucht man was zu dokumentieren bei einem so schwierigen Thema ist es auch nicht richtig .

Somit war das der letzte Beitrag den ich dazu geschrieben habe.Leider schade für die die es interessiert.

PS:
Es ging hier nicht um irgendwelche Teichmittel es ging hier um Ultraschall !Funktioniert es oder nicht und Karsten eins kannst du mir glauben ich bin sehr skeptisch und wenn es nicht funktioniert  wenn es z.B. wie ich schon geschrieben habe draussen wärmer wird hätte ich das auch genau so hier geschrieben.

MFG 
Robert


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo 
was geht den hier ab..... 

an karsten



> Hallo Robert
> 
> Der Ehre zuviel !
> 
> ...



@karsten

1
ich habe es schon mit bekommen, du bist ein naturbursche,,, aber nicht alle denken so wie du und sind deiner meinung. ich denke das ist kein problem für dich oder?
2
ich habe auf meinen grundstück nur minimal platz für meinen koiteich, also keine große möglichkeit eine große pflanzenzone einzufügen. ich muß also irgendwie tricksen um ein sauberes wasser zu bekommen. sei es durch filtern oder eben ultraschall....wenn es funzt ist es doch  ... keiner hatte es hier vor ewig laufen zu lassen. selbst wenn, beweise es mal daß es schädlich ist. für mich sind meine kois fast wie "kinder" und ich kümmere mich um sie.wäre es meiner meinung schlecht, würde es für mich nicht in frage kommen.

@robert

das glaub ich ja nun gar nicht..grrrr:evil :evil 
du steigst wegen solcher aussagen aus diesem thema hier aus...
willst du karsten einen gefallen tun, oder die auf deiner seite stehen und deine infos vorenthalten. denke bitte noch einmal darüber nach:beeten :beeten 
du schadest uns (nicht karsten).
haben wir das verdient???????????? denke noch einmal in ruhe darüber nach. 
und überlege es dir gut...wir wissen wo du wohnst... und dann gibts übelts  
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Jürgen-V (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

ups ich habe da noch was vergessen 
das muß ich hier unbedingt noch mit einbinden. 

mein koi-händler hat kois die nur wahrscheinlich nur wenige hier gesehen haben. das sind vieeeele kois dabei, die über 1meter haben und von den farben und gesundheit kaum zu.....muß man gesehen haben.infos per pn

mir ging es jetzt aber nur um die "anerkannten Regeln" karsten.
da gibt es nicht eine.
nicht eine wasserpflanze
aber dafür feinfilterung mit jede menge ozon....
hmmm solche farben,größen und gesundheit und das ohne "anerkannten Regeln" mußt du mir einmal erklären.
gruß
jürgen


----------



## Martin a. B. (5. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo Robert

Ich fände es auch sehr schade, wenn du nicht weiter berichten würdest.

Bitte überleg 's dir noch mal.

Martin


----------



## karsten. (6. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				robert37 schrieb:
			
		

> ............
> Versucht man was zu dokumentieren bei einem so schwierigen Thema ist es auch nicht richtig .
> 
> Somit war das der letzte Beitrag den ich dazu geschrieben habe.Leider schade für die die es interessiert.
> .........




Hallo Robert

täte mir leid , wenn Dir meine persönliche Sicht auf die Sache Dich zu einem solchen Schritt veranlasst .

Vielleicht liest Du Dir Deine und meine Sätze einfach noch mal durch
lässt es etwas sacken
und 
berichtest weiter 


mfG










ps. vielleicht überzeugst mich auch noch


----------



## karsten. (6. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo

ich noch  mal  

wenn ich hier m.M. kund tue dann ist das meine persönliche Meinung und steht nicht irgendwo in Stein gemeiselt und vertritt weder die Meinung des Forums von Gruppen , Grüppchen , Minder- oder Mehrheiten .....

is halt einfach Meine 
und auch nicht als Angriff gemeint !

so sollte das auch gesehen und gewertet werden

und bitte nicht mit dem Forum bocken ,

Eine Möglichkeit meinen Kontakt zu meiden ist :
mein Profil anzuklicken und mich auf Deine persönliche Ignorierliste zu setzen . 
 


Mein Status hier als "Experte" ist kein akademischer Grad oder in irgendeiner Weise geprüft Position sondern könnte genauso *Senior-user *lauten .
Ich bin halt schon lange in diesem Forum und seinen Wurzeln unterwegs und        
alt.
Die mir angetragenen Möglichkeit Beiträge zu *mod*erieren beschränkt sich auf die rechtliche Absicherung des Forum gegen alles was den den FAQ entgegen stehen könnte.

Also hau das bitte nicht der Gemeinschaft um die Ohren .


mit freundlichem Gruß


----------



## Jürgen-V (6. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo karsten



> Eine Möglichkeit meinen Kontakt zu meiden ist :
> mein Profil anzuklicken und mich auf Deine persönliche Ignorierliste zu setzen .



das kommt gar nicht in frage 
ich lese und schätze deine beiträge

für mich ist es eh schon gegessen....
und für die anderen hoffe ich auch 
hier wird doch keiner nachtragend sein

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Annett (6. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Moin zusammen.

Ich fände es schade, wenn die Berichterstattung nun abreißt, weil jemand dem Ganzen eher skeptisch gegenüber steht. Das tue ich im übrigen auch!  
Es ist doch jedermans Recht, hier seine Meinung zu schreiben - ohne käme es zu keiner einzigen Dsikussion mehr. 

Wenn einige ihre Skepsis immer und immer wieder mal "runterleiern", dann hat das oftmals nichts mit den eigentlichen Schreibern zu tun, sondern mit denen, die sich hier nur Registrieren, lesen und dann das Gelesene umsetzen.
Manche kommen über Google rein, lesen EIN Thema (vielleicht auch nur eine Seite), ziehen ihre Schlüsse und sind wieder weg.
Denen möchte man dann schon mehr als einen Denkansatz mitgeben. Ob es klappt, sei dahingestellt. 

Ich kenne genug Teichbesitzer, die bis heute nicht verstanden haben, dass ein Teich nur funktioniert wenn Nährstoffeintrag und Nährstoffaustrag zusammen passen. 
Da werden eben UVC, I-Tronic, SALZ usw. als Wundermittel gegen Algen gehandelt, ohne ein Stück weiter zu denken.  
Die Algen sind weg, mein Wasser ist super - fertig. 
Es wird nur am Symptom "Algen" herumgedoktert - die Ursache hingegen bleibt. 


Wenn das "Abtöten" der Algen durch den Ultraschall funktioniert (sieht ja danach aus  ), bleibt das von Karsten angesprochene Problem - was wird aus den weiterhin vorhandenen Nährstoffen? Entweder der Teich hat genug Pflanzen, die diese Nährstoffe herausholen können, einen Bodenfilter, der sie "irgendwie" umsetzen kann ODER es müssen Wasserwechsel wie im Aquarium durchgezogen werden.
Ansonsten steigen bei funktionstüchtiger biologischer Filterung irgendwann die Nitratwerte stark an und hemmen die weitere Umsetzung von Nitrit zu Nitrat. 
Das wird wohl keiner unter uns wollen.

Also Robert, berichtet bitte  für all jene weiter, die weg von I-Tronic und Algenmitteln wollen. Vielleicht haben wir dann bald etwas, dass (in Kombination mit den gerade genannten Sachen) gegen Fadenalgen "hilft", ohne Schwermetalle oder andere Chemie in den Teich zu bringen. 
Bliebe nur noch die Frage nach dem Einfluß auf die Kleinstlebewesen im Teich.


----------



## Eugen (6. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Meine lieben Diskutanten,

kann es sein,dass hier seit einiger Zeit aneinander vorbeigeredet wird ?

Begonnen hat dieser Thread mit einer Frage von Cordula vor einem dreiviertel Jahr.
Es ging ihr um Algen (Schwebealgen) in ihrem Schwimmteich.
Auch bei Robert geht es um einen Schwimmteich.

Dass sie alles mögliche probieren wollen, um in einem klaren Wasser schwimmen zu können, ist für mich gut nachvollziehbar.

Ob es nun mit (angeblich ) biologischen Mitteln (z.B. Biobird) , mit chemischen Mixturen oder mittels physikalischer Gerätschaften probiert wird, ist doch völlig egal. Hauptsache es wirkt.   

Dass damit kein Nährstoffaustrag erfolgt und Algen damit nicht auf Dauer aus dem "System" entfernt werden, dürfte allgemein bekannt sein.

Karsten hingegen hat - ebenso wie ich - einen Teich, manche sagen auch Biotop dazu  
Dass er mit obigen Mitteln nichts am Hut hat und es auf die "natürliche",nachhaltigere Methode (Nährstoffaustrag durch Pflanzenwachstum) probiert, liegt auf der Hand.

Koiteichbesitzer (von mir gerne Freiluftaquarianer genannt  ) versuchen ihre Gewässer mit mehr oder weniger großen technischen Aufwand (alle möglichen Filter, UV-C Lampen uam) klar zu bekommen btw. zu halten.

Es soll also jeder nach seinen Vorstellungen "selig" werden.
Einen gemeinsamen Nenner wird man so schnell nicht finden.

Ich kenne persönlich nur einen Teich, der sowohl Schwimm- als auch Fischteich ist, mit Pflanzen bestückt ist und klares Wasser hat.
Dieser allerdings hat auch einen entsprechend großen Pflnazenfilter und benötigt entsprechend viel Platz (der limitierende Faktor bei vielen Grundstückbesitzern   )

Sollen also Robert,Jürgen (ein Franke  ) und Axel ihre Teiche ultrabeschallen und bitte weiterberichten.
Funktionieren wird es bestimmt. Ob auch auf Dauer   mag dahingestellt sein. (Versuch macht klug  )

Mein Ding ist es nicht und auch Karstens Ding wird es nicht werden.

Was allerdings nichts heissen muß.

Ich erfreue mich an meinem algenfreien Pflanzenteich und wünsche gleiches auch allen Schwimmteich- und Koiteichbesitzern.


Ich habe ferrdich 

AMEN


----------



## robert37 (6. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo

Um es kurz zu machen es geht gerade nur um den Versuch zu klären ob es funktioniert oder nicht .
Nicht um Eintrag und Austrag sondern sterben die Fadenalgen dadurch ab oder nicht .
Du wirst hier nie Schwimm-Koi und Naturteichbesitzer zusammen bekommen, dadurch sind die Auffassungen zu unterschiedlich  

Mein Teich ist nochmal für alle eine Kombination aus Schwimm und Koiteich und wird mindestens 3-4 mal im Jahr komplett ausgesaugt.

So um das zu zeigen nochmal kurz ein paar Bilder und dann muss gut sein .
Ich hoffe damit ist zu Eintrag Austrag alles gesagt das die Kois keinen Schaden nehmen auch 
und damit iss nu gut  
Unten sieht man das unser Teich vom Klärbecken getrennt ist also ich beschalle nur unten den Hauptteich also hoffe ich ist die Dikussion vorbei mit den Kleinstlebewesen im Klärteich.

UND ES GEHT NUR UM ULTRASCHALL GEGEN FADENALGEN UND SCHWEBEALGEN und nicht um Machtspielchen  von Schwimm Koi und Naturteichbesitzern. 

Also wäre es nett wenn man auch nur darüber weiter berichten kann und mal abwartet bis es wärmer draussen ist um zu sehen wie sich das Ganze dann verhält.
Bis jetzt sieht es bei mir jedenfalls ganz gut aus .

In diesem Sinne hab ich auch fettich 

LG
Robert


----------



## Elfriede (7. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde,

ja, es wäre wirklich schade, würden wir hier im Forum  keine weiteren Informationen mehr über den Einsatz von Ultraschallgeräten gegen diverse Algen lesen können. Wann hat man schon eine Gelegenheit drei zeitgleich laufende  Experimente mit Ultraschall so hautnah und ohne Werbeabicht im Hintergrund zu verfolgen? Zwar sind diese Geräte, so wie für Eugen und Karsten,  auch nicht mehr mein Ding, trotzdem aber interessiert es mich, ob  Robert, Jürgen und Axel unterschiedliche Erfahrungen machen werden. Sie haben den Vorteil, sich austauschen zu können. Als ich vor Jahren mein Ultraschallgerät auf Paros erfolglos einsetzte, fehlte mir jede glaubwürdige Vergleichsmöglichkeit, ich hatte nur die Information des Herstellers, dass außer bei mir, scheinbar alle verkauften Geräte wirkungsvoll und zur Zufriedenheit der Kunden arbeiteten.

Natürlich sollten in diesem Forum neben weiteren Erfahrungsberichten zum Ultraschall auch die kritischen Anmerkungen von Karsten und  Eugen  künftig nicht ausbleiben, denn sie verfügen mit ihren Vorzeigeteichen über reichlich Erfahrung, wie man einen Teich auch ohne Chemie und Ultraschall in einem gesunden Gleichgewicht halten kann, was sich wohl alle  Teichbesitzer wünschen doch nur wenige erreichen. Warum ist das so?

Es wäre doch eine schöne Sache, wenn sich auch drei Teichbesitzer mit ähnlichen Algenproblemen hier einfinden würden, die ihre Probleme im Sinn von Karsten, Eugen und Annett bewältigen möchten und bereit wären über ihre Versuche, genau wie die drei Ultraschall - Anwender, über einen längeren Zeitraum  zu berichten. Selbstverständlich sollten Ultraschalleinsatz und Naturmethoden  nicht als Wettstreit verstanden werden, sondern lediglich auf Beobachtung und Erfahrung mit dem Ziel auf  Nachhaltigkeit ausgerichtet sein. Eine dritte Gruppe unverbesserlicher Chemie-Anwender wäre zum Vergleich zwar sinnvoll aber mit einem guten Gewissen wohl nicht vereinbar.

Ich muss zugeben, dass sich  mir diese Idee beim Schreiben einfach so aufgedrängt hat und erst genauer überlegt werden müsste, aber ein derartiges Projekt in diesem Forum könnte  doch durchaus nützlich und interessant sein.

Mit lieben Grüßen 
Elfriede


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo
ich habe mir heute mal 2 stunden frei genommen, um das schallgerät einzubauen. 
ich mußte mir allerdings selbst was bauen, einen halter wie meine beiden vorgänger hab ich nicht. 
 


 


 

die bilder habe ich heute gemacht und dienen als beweis-fotos.
mit den algen hat es schon vieeeel schlimmer ausgesehen :evil ich habe sie schon mehrmals mit dem schrubber bearbeitet.

gruß
jürgen


----------



## rut49 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

 Robert,

meine Frage hat zwar nicht direkt mit dem Thema zu tun, aber trotzdem...!
kannst du mir mehr zu dem Schlammsauger sagen? Würde mich mal interressieren, wie er funktioniert (eventl. Unterdruck?), wie teuer, welches Fabrikat, wo kaufen? Ich weiß, viele Fragen auf einmal, aber vielleicht hast du mal Zeit, sie zu beantworten?

:cu Regina


----------



## robert37 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo Rut

Schau mal bei mir auf der hp unter Teichreinigung da steht mehr drüber .Wenn dir das nicht reicht schreib einfach nochmal eine mail.Sonst kommen wir hier vom Thema ab denke ich.

www.unsergarten.de.ms


Liebe Grüße
Robert


----------



## rut49 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

 Robert,
Danke, danke! Alle Fragen sind beantwortet--Thema erledigt! Gaaaanz tolle hp! 
mlG Regina


----------



## robert37 (8. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> ich habe mir heute mal 2 stunden frei genommen, um das schallgerät einzubauen.
> ich mußte mir allerdings selbst was bauen, einen halter wie meine beiden vorgänger hab ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Hallo Jürgen 
Das sieht doch ganz gut aus was du da gebastelt hast. 
Eine Sache hab ich dazu noch .Ich sehe auf einem Bild das du da einen Sauerstoffstein mitten im Teich hast .Ich hab mich mit dem Hersteller unterhalten und der sagte mir es könnte sein das es Beeinträchtigungen in der Wirkung gibt wenn sich die Ultraschallwellen an den Sauerstoffbläschen brechen .Ich weis das aber auch nicht ob das wirklich stimmt.
Kannst du den Stein nicht vielleicht weiter zum Rand legen .Vielleicht nur mal so ein Tipp.Obs was bringt wird sich dann zeigen. 


Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo 
stimmt robert. 

ich habe mich damals auch mit dem hersteller am tel. unterhalten und er bestätigte daß luftblasen den schall brechen können.

es kommt auf den bildern nicht so rüber, aber die bläschen sind ziemlich am rand.





gruß
jürgen


----------



## robert37 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo Zusammen

So ich hab mal eben ein paar Bilder gemacht hoffe das kommt auch so rüber wie es hier aussieht.

Jetzt zuerst mal hinter dem Gerät wo die Fadenalgen noch da sind


----------



## robert37 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

So und nu nochmal vor dem Gerät .

Entfernung zum Gerät sind einmal ca 5m und einmal wo ich die Hand ins Wasser halte die entfernteste Stelle vom Gerät.


Hoffe das die anderen auch so ein Ergebnis bekommen.
Also hier sieht es immer noch ganz gut aus.Mal schauen hoffe es wird bald wärmer.Dann sehen wir mehr . 

Man muss ihn aber mit Sicherheit mindestens 2 mal vernünftig aussaugen.

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## robert37 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> stimmt robert.
> 
> ich habe mich damals auch mit dem hersteller am tel. unterhalten und er bestätigte daß luftblasen den schall brechen können.
> ...





Hallo Jürgen 

Ja dann ist ja alles ok


----------



## karsten. (10. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo
es tut mir leid ,  

ich habe niemanden gefunden ,der für mich diesen LINK anonym einstellt  


mfG

und weg


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

er kanns nicht lassen   

melde mich später noch mal dazu 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## karsten. (10. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> er kanns nicht lassen
> .......
> gruß
> jürgen





      

aber ich arbeite dran !


----------



## Jürgen-V (10. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo
was soll ich da groß sagen? 
positiv war die aussage daß es den fischen und pflanzen nix ausmachte. 
negativ daß er nicht viel bewirkte. waren vielleicht luftblasen in der nähe...
...war die zeit zu kurz ...war das gerät für diese größe ausgelegt oder kam es vielleicht zu einer überlappung des schalls ( was ab und dzu auch vorkommt)usw.

zum schluss


> Für eine definitive Empfehlung des Ultraschallgeräts gegen Fadenalgen müssten allerdings weitere Untersuchungen angestellt werden.



ich kann nur sagen versuch macht kluch



wobei ich aber auch zugeben muß, daß ich evtl. mit nicht fairen mitteln arbeite. 
ich habe in diesem jahr den tf mit 40µm-sieb seit ca 3wochen im einsatz und wälze den teich in weniger als 1stunde 1mal um.
laut rainer t. bericht lösten sich seine fadenalgenproblem als er bei seinem tf von 80µm auf 40µm wechselte.
wie weit dass bei mir eine rolle spielen wird. 

warten wir es mal ab. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## robert37 (10. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				karsten. schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> es tut mir leid ,
> 
> ich habe niemanden gefunden ,der für mich diesen LINK anonym einstellt
> ...




Hallo

Er hat endlich wieder was gefunden bei google . 
Karsten ich freue mich das du noch da bist  

Was würden wir bei diesem Thema nur ohne dich machen  

Wir bleiben trotzdem weiter dran .oder nicht Jürgen  

Ist eben ein schnuckeliges Bürschen der Karsten lol

Und ich wollt noch sagen du bist sehr spät dran mit dem Bericht ,den hab ich im letzten Jahr schon gelesen. 


Ganz liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Redlisch (10. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hiho,
ich kann auch etwas berichten 

Da ich den schönen Samstag in der Firma verbringen musste (16h Schicht  ) machte ich mich gestern 2h in den mit Wathose, Harke und Kescher bewaffnet in den Teich.
Ich habe gut 4 10l Eimer voll Algen rausgekeschert, diese waren alle Tot und zerfielen beim verlassen des Wassers. Sie fühlten sich sehr glitschig an.
Im letzten Jahr waren sie eher fester Natur.

Im "Filterteich" sind kaum noch Algen festzustellen, im nachgeschalteten Biotec 36 SM werden auffallend viele 2 cm große Algenfäden rausgefiltert. Durch das vorgeschaltete 8mm Sieb an den Tiefabsaugungen und vor der Pumpe in FT war das bisher nicht der Fall.

Da ich heute wieder eine 13h Schicht machen musste, habe ich mir morgen freigenommen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt mache ich mal Foto`s vom SM-Siebband.

Ob diese Beobachtungen auf das Ultraschallgerät zurüchzuführen sind ist nicht sicher, es könnte sich auch um einen natürlichen Prozess handeln. Wir werden sehen wie es sich weiter endwickelt.

Axel


----------



## karsten. (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				robert37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Er hat endlich wieder was gefunden bei google .
> Karsten ich freue mich das du noch da bist
> ...





Hallo 

@Robert
Du verrennst Dich ! Ehrlich !


			
				robert37 schrieb:
			
		

> ......
> 
> 
> Ist eben ein schnuckeliges Bürschen der Karsten lol...............


Kennen wir uns persönlich ?   



			
				robert37 schrieb:
			
		

> ...........
> 
> Und ich wollt noch sagen du bist sehr spät dran mit dem Bericht ,
> den hab ich im letzten Jahr schon gelesen.
> ...



tut mir leid !
DAS  hätte ich wissen müssen    

aber  

ich schreibe eigentlich nicht (nur) für Dich !....
ich fand es halt wissenschaftlich haltbar und passend zum Thema  

Die Ost-Wiener haben in der Untersuchung von Kleingewässern 
noch mehr zu bieten .

mfG


----------



## Annett (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Moin zusammen.

Wie wäre es, wenn sich hier nicht auf Personen bzw. "Titel", sondern auf Fakten eingeschossen wird?
Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, wird man persönlich?  

Mag sein, dass der eine nur berichten möchte - andere möchten aber eben auch über das Thema diskutieren.... Wo ist das Problem??
Die eigentliche Themen-Eröffnerin war seit September nicht wieder online, also bitte teilt Euch den Thread "brüderlich". 

Wir sind hier in einem *Forum* "Ein Internetforum (lat. forum, Marktplatz), auch Diskussionsforum, ist ein virtueller Platz zum Austausch und Archivierung von Gedanken, Meinungen und Erfahrungen". Quelle

Es muss doch möglich sein, die Meinungen anderer wenigstens zu akzeptieren, oder?


----------



## robert37 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				robert37 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> 
> Er hat endlich wieder was gefunden bei google .
> Karsten ich freue mich das du noch da bist
> ...





Hallo

Was ich hier geschrieben habe war ja auch gar nicht böse gemeint das war eher ironisch gemeint.

Aber so kannste mal sehen Karsten wie die Beiträge dann rüber kommen wenn man sie eigentlich gar nicht so meint.Vielleicht lieste das hier mal und denkst mal dran wie du hier mache Beiträge kommentiert hast die du auch nicht so gemeint hast wie sie ankommen. 

Es war eigentlich nett gemeint sonst nix . 

Der Bericht den du da hast ist nicht nur für mich das weis ich auch selbst .Wir versuchen es doch auch nur unsere Erfahrungen damit zu schreiben.
Das heisst ja auch überhaupt nicht da der Jürgen der Axel und ich hier total davon überzeugt sind wir versuchen es eben einfach.

Und dein Bericht gehört hier natürlich rein .


Gruß
Robert


----------



## robert37 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin zusammen.
> 
> Wie wäre es, wenn sich hier nicht auf Personen bzw. "Titel", sondern auf Fakten eingeschossen wird?
> Wenn einem die Argumente ausgehen, wird man persönlich?
> ...




Ich nochmal 


Annett das versuchen wir hier schon die ganze Zeit.Aber der eine weis nicht wann der andere eigentlich was nett meint.Und damit fühlt sich dann wohlder ein oder andere angegriffen.Aber in so einem Forum darf doch auch mal gestritten werden oder nicht menno nimm das doch alles nicht so ernst. 

Und noch eins .

Uns gehen nicht die Argumente aus dafür machen wir EXTRA Bilder und versuchen was dazu zu schreiben 

Und persönlich sollte auch keiner werden 

Also wir schreiben jetzt an jedem Bericht der ironisch gemeint ist auch ironisch dran   quatsch war spass

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo
man sieht halt in einem forum nur das geschriebene. 
würde man sich mit ihm unterhalten, könnte man an seiner mimik und tonlage den einen oder anderen gedanken,ironie usw. ganz leicht verstehen und es würden solche mißverständnisse erst gar nicht entstehen. 

deshalb sollte man versuchen viele kleine süße smileys ein zubauen.
durch sie kann man oft seinen gemüdszustand, mimik ....erkennen , 
sofern man sie aber auch beachtet. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## karsten. (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

    :evil  1 :sorry :beeten1  :friede


----------



## robert37 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Lach 

 :beeten :beeten       :sorry :sorry

Jap so muss es sein


----------



## Redlisch (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hier die Bilder von heute:

Hier kann man gut sehen was alle 30min anfällt, auf dem 2. Bild die ausbeute seit 9.00 Uhr.

Vor der Pumpe ist ein 8mm Ansaugsieb, ebenso an den drei Ansaugstellen der ZST. Bisher hatte ich noch nie größere Mengen Fadenalgen rausfiltern können, dieses ist erst seit 4 Tagen so. Sie blieben meist an den Ansaugsieben hängen, wenn mal welche abstarben.

Axel


----------



## Jürgen-V (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo
danke für die bilder axel.
sowas kommt bei mir auch ständig raus. nur mit bildern müßte ich mal schaun. 
bei mir fließt( noch )der ganze schmotter rüber zum nachbarn. 
gruß
jürgen


----------



## robert37 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				Redlisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hier die Bilder von heute:
> 
> Hier kann man gut sehen was alle 30min anfällt, auf dem 2. Bild die ausbeute seit 9.00 Uhr.
> 
> ...



Hallo Axel 

Danke für die Bilder das sieht doch gar nicht so schlecht aus  


Übrigens hast nen tollen Teich gebaut hab ich gesehen   



Gruß 
Robert


----------



## robert37 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> bei mir fließt( noch )der ganze schmotter rüber zum nachbarn.
> gruß
> jürgen




Hallo Jürgen 

Beim Nachbarn ist der Schotter doch auch besser aufgehoben als bei dir oder .  

Gruß 
Robert


----------



## Jürgen-V (15. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo
jetzt ist mein u-gerät eine gute woche in betrieb.

stand der dinge:

klares wasser dass ich vorher auch schon hatte. 

fadenalgen habe nach wie vor, aber es sind nicht mehr geworden. 
auch habe ich keine farbliche veränderung festetellen können, wie robert es bei sich beschrieben hat.

laut hersteller verschwinden schwebealgen nach 3-4 tagen.
bei fadenalgen kann es bis zu 6 wochen dauern.:? 

dann warten wir mal weiter ab, 5 wochen haben wir ja noch. 

@robert und alex

gibt es bei euch was neues zu berichten ?

@kartsen

alle fische leben..........noch   

gruß
jürgen


----------



## karsten. (15. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> .............
> 
> @karsten.
> 
> ...




Keiner versteht mich !


----------



## robert37 (15. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> jetzt ist mein u-gerät eine gute woche in betrieb.
> 
> stand der dinge:
> ...




Hallo zusammen

Also bei mir wachsen sie hinter dem Gerät nach wie vor weiter davor wachsen sie nicht weiter das ist im moment Stand der Dinge.

Wie schon gesagt die Spitzen der Algen werden bräunlich .Ich hab sie mal extra nicht entfernt um zu sehen was weiter passiert.
Sie fangen an sich von der Folie etwas zu lösen mal schauen was weiter passiert .Obs am Ultraschall liegt müssen wir sehen ,voher saßen sie aber total fest an der Folie.
Zu den Schwebealgen kann ich nix sagen da ich eigentlich nie viel hatte.
Werd ihn jetzt wenn ich zeit habe mal an den Rändern komplett säubern und komplett aussaugen ,was meiner Meinung nach unbedingt anschließend sein muss,damit die Reste aus dem Teich kommen.



Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo

ich habe das gerät jetzt 3 wochen in betrieb und ich muß sagen es hat sich nix getan. 
im gegenteil...ich bin der meinung daß es sogar langsam schwebealgen kommen.:evil 
die lieben fadenalgen wachsen zwar nicht ( soweit ich das beurteilen kann )
werden aber auch nicht wie bei robert braun.:evil 
ich mußte meinen tf für die letzten 2 tage ausschalten wei er noch nicht wintertauglich ist und mir die spritzdüsen zufrieren. 
heute nachmittag nehme ich mir frei und setzte ihn wieder in gang.
sollte das wasser bis morgen nicht klar sind es schwebis.:evil 
dann kann sich der hersteller aber was von mr anhören. 
das wäre nämlich schon das 2 mal.

@robert
@alex
wie sieht es denn jetzt bei euch aus?

gruß
jürgen


----------



## robert37 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo 

So ich melde mich auch nochmal. Ich war gar nicht am Teich bei dem Wetter 

Heut hab ich auch mal geschaut .Also die Spitzen der Fadenalgen sind immer noch braun .Sie wachsen minimal wenn überhaupt.
Es ist so ja wie soll ich das beschreiben Stillstand wäre das passende Wort.

Und Schwebealgen hab ich immer noch nicht.

Das ganze läuft jetzt bei mir ca 9 Wochen.

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Redlisch (27. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hiho, 
mit Alex bin wohl ich gemeint  

Ich schaue jeden Tag am Teich vorbei, auf der 50er Stufe keine Fadenalgen mehr am Leben, im Filterteich schwimmen nur noch tote Fadenalgen klumpen.
Im ganzen Teich kein Wachstum von Faden- oder Schwebealgen.
Auf 2m Tiefe sind optisch auch die Algen tot (auf den mit Ufermatten verkleideten Absaugleitungen sind sie alle hellbraun) , wenn am WE das Wetter hält werde ich mal mit der Wathose und Harke rein und mal was abfischen von da unten. Mein Filter schaufelt immernoch schön die toten Algen raus, obwohl er nur bei 1-2 m³/h läuft damit das Wasser nicht noch stärker auskühlt.

Bin etwas überrascht und verwundert im Moment, mal abwarten ob es so bleibt.

Wasser ist klar.

Axel


----------



## Jürgen-V (28. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo
war gerade mal kurz zu hause....wasser ist frei von schmutz (glastest) und schön grünlich gefärbt, es sind schwebealgen.:evil 
der chef vom versand-geschäft kommt erst montag wieder. mal sehen was der dazu sagt, daß das gerät schon zum 2 mal defekt ist. 

@axel

ich bin echt erstaunt was du schreibst, besser könnte es doch kaum laufen, oder? 

@robert



> Ich war gar nicht am Teich bei dem Wetter



mensch robert, axel geht sogar am samstag ins wasser. 

gruß
jürgen


----------



## robert37 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> mensch robert, axel geht sogar am samstag ins wasser.
> 
> gruß
> jürgen




Jau Jürgen der Axel....... so isser  
Aber heut war ich auch am Teich ich hab ihn ausgesaugt 6 Stunden Und die Kois  geputzt 

Manno da kam was zusammen  

Sieht jetzt schon viel besser aus wurde auch echt Zeit  


Gruß
Robert


----------



## Redlisch (29. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

sodele,
obwohl ich etwas angeschlagen bin seit Gestern (Grippe - was uns nicht tötet macht uns härter :smoki ), habe ich mich zusammengerissen und war im Teich zum Algenernten.

Ergebnis: Auch die Algen in 2m sind tot. Ich habe sie mit einen Teleskopkescher (4m) abgesammelt. Sie liegen nur lose am Grund, sind ganz glitschig und zerfallen beim verlassen des Wassers.

Morgen will ich nochmal ran, wenn der Wind nachgelassen hat. Die Wasseroberfläche ist derart aufgewühlt das ich kaum was sehen konnte.

Die Frage bleibt aber noch: Liegt es am Ultraschall oder wäre sie auch so abgestorben.

Axel

PS: Die Erdratten um den Teich sind auch verschwunden


----------



## robert37 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo

So nu iss wieder wärmer  war gestern auch am Teich hab 6 Stunden gesaugt.
Man oh man da kam was raus.Also ich muss sagen genau wie bei Alex alles Tod.

Ich hab mal Bilder gemacht weis aber nicht ob es richtig rüber kommt .

Also auf dem einen Bild sieht man nach dem Saugen sind die Steine fast frei von Fadenalgen 

Aber wie Axel schon sagt liegt es am Ultraschall oder nicht.Im allgemeinen würde ich sagen es ist aber mit Sicherheit nicht schlechter geworden 

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Jürgen-V (30. März 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo

ganzschönneidischbin.  

aber es freut mich natürlich für euch. 

ich habe gestern erstmal mein uv angeschlossen.

sichtweite höchstens 50cm und ich glaube die fadenalgen wachsen wieder. 

ich melde ich mal montag wieder, wenn ich mit dem chef gesprochen habe.

gruß
jürgen


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo 

der jetzige stand vom ultraschalltest 0070325 

ich habe ein testgerät vom händler bekommen und ausprobiert....
ergebniss: die schallwellen kommen überall im teich an...sogar hinter dem skimmer. 
da es aber trotzdem nicht geht haben wir uns jetzt so geeinigt, daß er mir ein neues schallgerät schickt und ich dieses ausprobieren werde.
wieder 4 wochen warten bis sich bei den fadenalgen was tut.:evil

das angeschlossene uv zeigt auch schon seine wirkung. kann fast schon den boden sehen.


----------



## robert37 (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo Jürgen

Das ist ja echt komisch . 

Also bei mir sieht es so aus wie auf den Bildern oben.Es hat sich nichts dran geändert.
Man meint sie wachsen kurz ,sterben aber dann wieder ab und schwimmen dann im Teich rum .Ich habe keine Fadenalge mehr die länger als 4cm ist.
Hab ihn ja gerade erst ausgesaugt .Könnte aber schon wieder anfangen .

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo robert
ich hatte mir das gerät ja schon im letzten herbst besorgt und
angeschlossen. damals blieb schon der erfolg aus. als ich es einschickte stellte sich heraus das ein fehler auf der platine war.
jetzt habe ich es "repariert" angeschlossen und geht wieder nicht grrrrr:evil 
deshalb bekomme ich ja jetzt ein nagel neues...wenn das nicht geht, nimmt mir der händler es wieder zurück (hat er zumindest gesagt).

daß bei dir funzt freut mich für dich 

aber 


> Man meint sie wachsen kurz ,sterben aber dann wieder ab und schwimmen dann im Teich rum .Ich habe keine Fadenalge mehr die länger als 4cm ist.



wieso wachsen die bei dir erst noch, bevor sie sterben??? 

das ist doch überhaupt nicht logisch, oder?

ist das bei dir auch so axel???


----------



## robert37 (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo robert
> 
> wieso wachsen die bei dir erst noch, bevor sie sterben???
> das ist doch überhaupt nicht logisch, oder?
> ...



Hallo Jürgen

Du das weis ich auch nicht minimal wachsen sie und dann sterben sie ab .

Da müsen wir mal jemanden fragen der sich damit auskennt 

Gelbe Seiten lol
Ne mal im ernst ich weis nicht warum ,und wie gesagt dann treiben sie überall im Teich in kleinen Teilen.

Gruß
Robert


----------



## Jürgen-V (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hi robert



> dann treiben sie überall im Teich in kleinen Teilen



pass lieber mal auf dass du nicht noch ein paar schuppen findest, 
bei deiner beschreibung hast du meiner meinung nach, ehr ein maschinengewehr angeschlossen.   

mal sehen was axel zu dem ganzen sagt


----------



## Redlisch (7. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Nabend,
also ich vermelde 0 lebende Fadenalgen im Teich, alle abgestorben, selbst die welche die Pflanzen im Winter zugewuchert haben.
Die Pflanzen treiben auch alle schön wieder aus, Wasserflöhe und Co sind auch reichlich vorhanden, denen scheint das US bisher nichts ausgemacht zu haben, Fische sind auch wohlauf und die Bitterlinge bewachen schon ihre __ Muscheln.

Ich habe damit echt nicht gerechnet, da das Gerät ja auf der Arbeit im Teich versagt hatte, allerdings hat der Teich auch 2 Zuflüsse die aus dem Wald die ganzen Nährstoffe mitbringen.

Ich habe nur im Moment das Problem das die abgestorbenen Fadenalgen meine Vorfilter (8mm) an den Tiefpunktabsaugungen  zusetzten und ich alle 3 Tage in den Teich muss um sie mit dem 4m Kescher sauberscharben muss ...
aber es ist ein Licht am ende des Tunnel zu sehen, die Algen zerfallen immer weiter und werden dann doch abgesaugt.

Im Filterteich liegt schon eine anz schöne Schicht von dem Gelumpe. Im Moment kann ich aber nichts mehr rauskeschern, da alles voller __ Molche und __ Kröten inkl. Laich ist.

Das Wasser ist klar wie immer und ich kann in 2m + die Laichschnüre der Kröten sehen.

Meine Pumpe ist allerding z.Z. (seit Samstag) auf 2m³ gedrosselt, da die Temperaturen nachts auf den Gefrierpunkt fallen und ich das Wasser nicht zu sehr auskühlen will. Daher ist die Ausbeute am Screenmatic im Augenblick nicht so groß wie ich es gewohnt war (siehe Bilder von vor einiger Zeit).

Aber interessant ist das wir bei der Jagd nach den Erdratten / Wühlmäusen seit 2 Wochen leer ausgingen, mein Hund ist schon ganz enttäuscht, sonst haben wir mindestens 3 erlegt. Scheint also noch andere positive effekte zu haben das US 

Axel


----------



## Jürgen-V (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hi
gestern habe ich mein neues u-gerät bekommen. 
habe es gleich eingebaut.
hoffe das sich jetzt bei mir auch mal was tun wird. 

auf den neuen geräten steht...daß es das einzige gerät ist, das algen umweltfreundlich entfernt...veilleicht doch noch was, für unsere biologen hier.


----------



## Eugen (16. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hi Jürgen

Wenn ich "umweltfreundlich entsorgen" lese, denke ich sofort an "recycling".
 Das wäre bei Algen nun aber nicht so toll.   

Von der Fadenalge zur Schwebealge  

Ich hoffe, deine Algen werden irgendwie entsorgt.
Ob umweltfreundlich oder nicht, dürfte dir wahrscheinlich egal sein.


----------



## Jürgen-V (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo
ich habe noch einen guten filterstarter übrig gehabt und ihn in die filterkammer
und teich gekippt. da ich ja umweltfreundlich bin und kein uv und ozon( noch nicht )eingeschaltet habe, hatte ich ganz vergessen daß ja mein ultraschallgerät angeschlossen ist. 

ich denke ja nicht daß es den bakterien was ausmacht...
sicher bin mir aber auch nicht. 

weiß da einer von euch mehr?


----------



## robert37 (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo

So jetzt melde ich mich auch mal wieder.

Also das es bei mir funktioniert ist sicher .......aber......da gie Algenreste jetzt alle im Teich schwimmen habe ich jetzt fast mehr Arbeit als vorher. 

Ich muss jetzt jeden Tag  keschern um ,aber was Gutes hat es auch sie lösen sich auch von der Folie . 

also ist die Frage was ist nu besser die Algen keschern oder aufwickeln  

Wie gesdagt wenigstens brauche ich die Folie nicht mehr schrubben. 

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## robert37 (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> 
> ich denke ja nicht daß es den bakterien was ausmacht...
> ...




Hallo Jürgen

Also den __ Parasiten macht es nix das ist sicher :evil 
Ich hatte letzte Woche den Koi-Doc da.

Gruß 
Robert


----------



## rainthanner (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo, 

ich gestehe, ich habe mir die bisherigen Beiträge nicht komplett durchgelesen. 

Es gibt vielleicht aus meiner Sicht einen Verdacht, den ich *nicht* beweisen kann, der aber erstmal zur Vorsicht rät. 

In diesem noch jungen Frühjahr war ich schon an zwei Teichen, in denen dieses Gerät eingesetzt wird. 
Eindeutig mit Erfolg. 
Keine einzige Fadenalge. 

Aber: 
An beiden Teichen haben die Fische so gut wie keine Schleimhaut. Von diesen Fischen einen Abstrich zu bekommen grenzt an Kunst. 
An beiden Teichen keinerlei Parasitenbefall. Nicht ein einziger Tricho. 


Sauber geführte Anlagen, wo es eigentlich nichts zu beanstanden gäbe. 


In den ersten Beiträgen schrieb jemand davon, dass dieses Gerät Einzeller vernichtet. 
Anscheinend tut es dies sehr erfolgreich, denn ich sah noch nie einen Fischbestand ohne wenigstens ein paar fröhlichen Trichodinas. 

Haben wir nicht auch eine Verbindung zwischen "einzellig" und "dem Aufbau einer Schleimhaut".  



Nebenbei bemerkt: 
Parasitenlose Fische sind nicht zwangsläufig gesund.  


*Hochinteressant wenn außer mir noch jemanden ähnliches aufgefallen wäre.* Bitte dann dringend bei mir melden. 





Gruß Rainer


----------



## geecebird (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Rainer,

das ist durchaus eine interessante Beobachtung von dir und danke hier für die Info. 

Ich persönlich bin immer noch skeptisch. Es mag Erfolge geben, aber ich halte es da eher mit der reinen Natur und versuche die Nährstoffe für Algen vorab zu binden. In der Vergangenheit hatte ich das über einen mechanische/biologische Filterung mit einer UVC am Filtereinlaß. Heute plane ich (noch?) ohne UVC mit Vorfilterung, Helix und das Wasser wird dann in einen Pflanzenfilter gepumpt, der voll mit __ Lilien, __ Rohrkolben und anderen Dingen ist. Man sieht auch deutlich, dass im Pflanzenfilter Nährstoffe aufgenommen werden, denn die Lilien dort, wachsen eindeutig besser, als die im Teich. Ich habe den Pflanzenfilter nun ein paar Wochen in Betrieb und die Fadenalgen im Teich nehmen ab und verkümmern. Man muss also nicht immer mit Technik angreifen, denn wie geschrieben, habe ich im Moment nicht einmal eine UVC angeschlossen und versuche das auch zu vermeiden.


----------



## juergen-b (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo rainer,

echt hochinteresant !!!!

bitte berichte diesbezüglich weiter deine erfahrungen.


----------



## Jürgen-V (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hi

ihr werdet euch doch jetzt nicht alle ein ultraschallgerät kaufen???


----------



## rainthanner (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				juergen-b schrieb:
			
		

> hallo rainer,
> 
> echt hochinteresant !!!!
> 
> bitte berichte diesbezüglich weiter deine erfahrungen.


 
ich behalte dies natürlich im Auge, möchte aber um Himmels Willen jetzt nichts lostreten. Dazu besteht auch keinerlei Anlaß, da es sich auch schlicht um dumme Zufälle handeln kann. 

All zu häufig sind die Teile nicht vertreten und darum auch meine Anfrage diesbezüglich. 

@ Robert: 
Wie lange hast du das Gerät schon im Einsatz? 
Wie lange ist der Teich bereits Fadenalgenfrei? 
Dir ist in Sachen Schleimhautschwund nichts aufgefallen? 



Gruß Rainer


----------



## robert37 (23. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				rainthanner schrieb:
			
		

> ich behalte dies natürlich im Auge, möchte aber um Himmels Willen jetzt nichts lostreten. Dazu besteht auch keinerlei Anlaß, da es sich auch schlicht um dumme Zufälle handeln kann.
> 
> All zu häufig sind die Teile nicht vertreten und darum auch meine Anfrage diesblich. ezüg
> 
> ...




Hallo Rainer

Zuerst einmal finde ich das auch sehr interessant was du da schreibst.

Das Gerät hab ich jetzt seit Anfang Februar im Teich.

Fadenalgenfrei ist er so ca seit Mitte März wobei wie gesagt schwimmen die zerstörten Algen immer noch im Teich rum .Aber bei dnen werde ich auch noch Herr der Lage  

Rainer wie gesagt der koi Doc war hier hat den Fisch gefangen und einen Abstrich gemacht .Er hatte ein paar Trichos drauf aber eigentlich nix weltbewegendes.
Über die Schleimhaut hat er eigentlich nichts positives aber auch nichts negatives gesagt.
Mir persönlich ist da auch noch nichts aufgefallen aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich darauf auch noch nicht geachtet.

Ich kann mich aber natürlich gerne nochmal melden und schaue mir das Ganze auch mal an.

Gruß
Robert
Die Wasserwerte sind auch ok.


----------



## Redlisch (27. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Nabend,

ich musste Feststellen das ich einen Totenwinkel im Teich habe, dort kommt das Ultraschall nicht hin. Ich werde es die Tage mal umsetzen.
Auch wenn man große Pflanzen hat (Durchmesser +50 cm) kommt das US nicht durch. In der Mitte dieser Pflanzen waren die Algen noch grün.
Ich habe jetzt alles soweit sauber gemacht und den ganzen toten Schmodder abgekeschert aus +2m Tiefe.

Auf dem Bild sieht man ca. 1/3 meiner Ausbeute, auch die noch grünen Alger aus dem Totenwinkel.
Die restlichen 2/3 bestanden nur aus braunen, schnell zerfallenden Algenfetzen.
Da die Pflanzen jetzt aber endlich loslegen bin ich guter Hoffnung ...

Axel


----------



## robert37 (2. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo zusammen

So ich hab mal gestern und heute Bilder gemacht .Es sieht sehr gut aus  

Die Algenreste ,die immer im Teich schwammen hab ich besiegt 

Ich denke hier sieht man doch schon ganz gut das es irgendwie doch funktioniert.
Erstaunlicher Weise hab ich seit 14 Tagen gar keine Algenreste mehr im Teich.
Ich hoffe das kommt auf den Bildern auch rüber.
Ich werde mal in den nächsten Wochen weitere Bilder machen . 

Übrigens die Wasserwerte sind immer noch top in Ordnung.
Allerdings hab ich einen echt schönen Koi (Sanke ca 50cm ) verloren.Ich hab alles versucht Salzbad....... Koi Doc nochmal Salzbad .Hat leider alles nichts geholfen. 

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Harti (8. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Feine Sache das mit dem Ultraschalgerät.
So ähnlich ging es mir auch mit den ganzen Fadenalgen, obwohl alles ok war mit den WW usw.
Ich hab allerding seit 1,5 Jahren den I-Tronic IT-15 im Einsatz an meinem 20m³ Koiteich und bin sehr zufrieden mit diesem Gerät.
UVC brauchte ich auch nicht mehr.
Er läuft bei nur 5 % und es ist kein Kupfer nachweisbar im Wasser laut Test.
Hab seitdem keine Algenproblem mehr. Aber auch keine negativen Erscheinungen, wie Koiverluste und anderes Pflanzen- oder Tiersterben im und am Teich sind nach der Inbetriebnahme aufgetreten.
Bei unseren kleinen Teichen mit  Fischbesatz kommt man einfach nicht um solche Technik drumherum, um es auf Dauer Algenfrei zu halten.
Ich wollte vorher auch nie solche Geräte einsetzen und es biologisch schaffen, aber keine Chance bei 21 Koi, mit einem Reihenvortex big (1,7 m³ Filtervolumen) im Schwerkraftbetrieb, ein Pflanzenfilter (1m³ Volumen) ,ein Skimmer mit eigener Filterkammer und UVC , die Fadenalgen zu bekämpfen.
Wie gesagt mit dem I-Tronic war in 4 Wochen alles gut und ist es auch heute noch so.


----------



## Redlisch (13. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hiho,

ich war mir ja nicht sicher ob mein US überhaupt noch geht, da ich nicht den beschriebenen leisen Pfeifton hörte.

Als ich gestern den ersten Tauchgang machte, konnte ich ab 10m Entfernung den Pfeifton deutlich hören. Er war genau im Takt zur LED.

Mich wundert nur das die Fische diesen Ton nicht wahrnehmen, bzw wenn sie in wahrnehmen, er sie nicht stört. Die __ Barsche und Goldfische halten sorgar ihre Siesta direkt neben der Schallquelle.

Axel


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo 

ich muß leider quer schießen und sagen das es bei mir definitiv nicht funktioniert.:evil 
ich habe das gerät zig mal verstellt, höhe, richtung standort usw.
selbst ein austausch gegen ein neues brachte bei mir keinen erfolg. 

meine fadenalgen gehen zwar drastisch zurück, aber das liegt höchst wahrscheinlich an die eingefahrenen filter und meinem pflanzwachstum.
ich weiß das deshalb so genau, weil meine pflanzenzone getrennt vom teich liegt und keinerlei beschallung ab bekommen kann.
da im teich und in der pflanzenzone der rückgang in etwa gleich ist, kann mein gerät nicht funktionieren....

laut hersteller kommt sowas schon mal vor:evil 
warum genau kann er aber auch nicht sagen, von ungünstigem standorten und bestimmten sorten von fadenalgen war die rede...tztztz 
ich hoffe mal das er sein wort hält und das teil zurück nimmt.
ich werde wohl als alternative zu i-tronic greifen müssen.


----------



## chromis (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hi,

ich versteh's einfach nicht. 

Es existieren doch genügend funtionierende Teiche ohne Ultraschall, I-tronic, Schwermetall- oder Algizidmittelchen uind das alles sogar mit Koibesatz.
Muss man denn alle negativen Auswirkungen immer ignorieren, nur um diesen vollkommen unbiologischen Zustand zu erreichen:


> auf Dauer Algenfrei zu halten.


Mich ärgert es immer wieder, dass Fische nicht schreien können!

So jetzt geh ich in den Garten und versprüh Agent Orange, meine __ Dahlien haben Mehltau 
http://www.aquamax.de/HG07UG03.htm


----------



## Christine (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*



			
				chromis schrieb:
			
		

> So jetzt geh ich in den Garten und versprüh *Agent Orange*, meine __ Dahlien haben Mehltau



Hilft das nicht auch bei Algen?


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hi


> Hilft das nicht auch bei Algen?


 christinchen wieder  



> Es existieren doch genügend funtionierende Teiche ohne Ultraschall, I-tronic, Schwermetall- oder Algizidmittelchen uind das alles sogar mit Koibesatz.
> Muss man denn alle negativen Auswirkungen immer ignorieren, nur um diesen vollkommen unbiologischen Zustand zu erreichen:



mensch rainer...du bist ja ein richtig kleiner karsten 

ich gebe dir ja recht rainer, aber diese blöden fadenalgen brauchen mir zu lange bis sie ganz verschwunden sind. die temperaturen steigen und ich will endlich mit meine fischis baden und stöckchen werfen.

ich kann aber zur zeit auch nichts dagegen machen. komplett-umbau ist frühestens nächstes jahr geplant und bis dahin muß ich halt das beste daraus machen. wobei ich den ultraschall als ehr harmlos einstufen würde.
ich hätte ihn sowieso nur an gehabt wenn ich ihn benötigt hätte(frühjahr).



> Mich ärgert es immer wieder, dass Fische nicht schreien können!


stimmt, ich würde auch schreien, weil ich erstens an ihnen hänge und zweitens
nicht wenig gekostet haben.:?

also sind wir ja fast wieder einer meinung, oder? 
danke für den link...
das kupfer im system bleibt wußte ich nicht.
da wurde ich schlicht weg angelogen.:evil

muß ich doch ein anderes mittelchen besorgen:shock


----------



## geecebird (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo,

ich hatte ja oben bereits einmal geschrieben, dass ich gegen diese Technik und für die Natur bin. Nur mal eine kleine Randgeschichte, die ich auch schon in einem anderem Thread gepostet habe.

Wir hatten in den letzten Tagen mit ein paar Schwebealgen und der damit verbundenen Wassertrübung zu kämpfen. Wir haben ca. 30 __ Iris pseudacorus L in den Pflanzenfilter zusätzlich gepflanzt und siehe da, das Wasser ist glasklar und die Algen liegt kaputt am Boden. Da ich meinen Filter noch nicht fertig habe, können die Bodenabläufe hier noch nicht die volle Wirkung zeigen. 

Das soll einfach nur zeigen, dass es auch ohne US und UV-C bestens geht!


----------



## Jürgen-V (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

sveeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen 



> Wir haben ca. 30 __ Iris pseudacorus L in den Pflanzen zusätzlich gepflanzt und siehe da, das Wasser ist glasklar



es geht doch (noch) nicht bei mir, sonst würde ich es gerne ausprobieren.


aber ansonsten eine guter vorschlag sven.


----------



## geecebird (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Ola, Jürgen ;o)

Dann hau rein, dass es geht *grins* Ich bin sowas von beeindruckt von dem Ergebnis. Wir mussten in Etappen vorgehen und haben so nach und nach ziemlich alle Märkte leer gekauft. Wie bei allen anderen Pflanzen haben wir die Pflanzen aus den Töpfen genommen und die Erde von den Wurzelballen gespült und dann quasi nackt in das Basalt Substrat gesetzt. So konnten wir die Wirkung zuerst von rund 10 __ Iris bewundern, aber es reichte noch nicht. Nach 20 Stück war es schon deutlich besser und heute morgen nach 30 Stück was das Wasser innerhalb von 24 Stunden glasklar. Hammer... Wenn ich dann überlege, dass diese Pflanzen sich ausbreiten und noch mehr Nährstoffe binden, dann sollten wir auf dem richtigen (natürlichen) Weg sein, ohne auch nur eine einzige kWh Strom zu "vergeuden". Nebenbei haben wir so auch ein ideales Biotop für Amphibien geschaffen, die dort wunderbar Schutz finden. Das Gequake geht nächstes Jahr bestimmt so richtig los.


----------



## GERMAN-LOBO (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo

gehört hier zwar nicht hin aber anders geht es nicht.

@geecebird

dein postfach ist voll  man kann auf deine pn nicht antwoten.


----------



## Redlisch (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo,


			
				jürgen und heike schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> 
> ich muß leider quer schießen und sagen das es bei mir definitiv nicht funktioniert.:evil
> ich habe das gerät zig mal verstellt, höhe, richtung standort usw.
> selbst ein austausch gegen ein neues brachte bei mir keinen erfolg.


schade das es bei dir nicht geklappt hat. Ich habe mein US jetzt seit einer Woche aus. Die Fadenalgen (auch im Filterteich sind /sind dabei alle abzusterben. Da die Pflanzen jetzt die Oberhand gewonnen haben ist das US ersteinmal nicht mehr notwendig.
 Bei uns sind die Pflanzen (nicht nur im Teich) immer ziemlich spät dran, woran das auch immer liegen mag, daher werde ich im Winter/Frühjahr das US wieder in Betrieb nehmen um die Pflanzen einen kleinen Vorteil zu verschaffen, bevor sie wieder von den Algen zugewuchert werden.

Axel


----------



## robert37 (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo zusammen

Bei mir geht es auch immer noch .Ich hab das US per Zeitschaltuhr am System Er stellt sich pro Tag nur noch 4 Stunden ein die Pflanzen wachsen super Algen hab ich gar keine mehr liegt natürlich auch an den gut wachsenden Pflanzen.Fische sind total fit fressen wie verrückt.
Das Wasser ist im moment nicht ganz klar aber fast.

Denke ich werde das US Gerät kürzlich ganz ausschalten.

Schade Jürgen und Heike das es bei euch nicht geht ,aber wie gesagt ich denke bei mir geht es im moment auch ohne  aber probiert hab ich es noch nicht .

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Jürgen-V (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hi
@axel+robert
danke für eure anteilnahme... 
bei mir läuft es meistens halt nicht gleich so, wie ich es gerne hätte. 
aber ich freue mich natürlich über eure erfolge.


----------



## Jürgen-V (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

hallo
ich muß zu diesem thema noch einmal was hinzufügen.
ich wollte es schon vor einigen tagen tun....aber dann wieder vergessen ...habe sehr viel stress zur zeit. 

also...als ich vor ein paar tagen einen koi aus dem teich zur untersuchung heraus genommen habe, mußte ich feststellen daß ich keinen abstrich entnehmen konnte, weil sich auf den ganzen körper keinerlei schleim befand und das auf einer länge von über 50cm.
er fühlte sich fast wie gummi an. 
ich muß also rainers vermutung zu stimmen.
wie weit das die gesundheit von einem koi betrifft, kann ich nicht sagen...
habe da nicht so die ahnung.


----------



## robert37 (10. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo Zusammen

So leider hatte ich in letzter Zeit sehr wenig Zeit .Also ich muss sagen mein Gerät ist seit ca 4 Wochen komplett aus .Es hat sich wohl alles eingespielt die Pflanzen wachsen sehr gut Fadenalgen sind komplett weg also warum noch Strom verbrauchen dachte ich probiere es einfach mal ohne Ultraschall.Und wie gesagt seit 4 Wochen aus alles klappt super. 

Liebe Grüße 
Robert


----------



## Redlisch (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo Robert,

ich habe mein US ja seit Mitte Mai aus, Fadenalgen sind keine mehr vorhanden.

Ich werde es wieder Anfang nächsten Jahres oder jetzt im Spätherbst anmachen, wenn die Pflanzen nicht mehr wachsen.

Ich denke man kann so den Pflanzen den nötigen Vorsprung verschaffen, sodaß sie nicht durch die Algen überwuchert werden.

Axel


----------



## Elfriede (11. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo Robert und Axel,

das hört sich sehr erfreulich an,- gratuliere. 

Dass ich vor Jahren mit US gar keinen Erfolg hatte, mag vielleicht daran liegen, dass ich keine Fadenalgen hatte sondern Schwebealgen, obwohl das Gerät damals hauptsächlich gegen  Schwebealgen empfohlen wurde.

Bei mir mögen auch noch andere Gründe eine Rolle gespielt haben, wie extrem warmes Wasser und Salz, aber welche Gründe sind es im Teich von jürgen und heike, deren Teich im Norden sicher bessere Bedingungen hat.

Jedenfalls freue ich mich für Euch und grüße herzlich aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## Elfriede (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo Sven,

meine Frage gehört eigentlich nicht in diesen Ultraschall-Thread, denn sie betrifft Deine __ Iris-Pflanzaktion. Ich bitte dafür um Entschuldigung.

Wieviel Platz brauchen 30 Iris, wie eng kann man sie setzen? Wohin  hast Du sie gepflanzt,- ins Wasser, wie tief? Frei ausgepflanzt oder in Gefäßen?

Mit lieben Grüßen
Elfriede aus Paros


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Hallo Elfriede,
in unseren Breiten sind die __ Iris klassische Sumpfpflanzen, die mögen also nicht Tiefen>20 cm. Natürlich schaffen die Iris es, sich auch über größeren Tiefen auszubreiten, und sorgen Fröste zum Absterben (das ist wohl kein Problem in GC). Ein einzelner Horst, gerade bei den edleren Artein, breitet sich dennoch selten über 25 cm Radius aus, wenn er in der Erde sitzt. Im Wasser ist das sicher ähnlich, wobei die heimischen Arten Wurzeln durch das Becken bilden, und in Tiefen < 20 cm neue Rhizome und Pflanzen bilden, etwas weniger extrem als __ Rohrkolben... (meine Beobachtung an heimischen Iris-Arten). Im Falle von weniger starkwüchsigen Arten sind wohl 30..50 cm-Abstände angebracht.


----------



## Elfriede (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Ultraschall zur Bekämpfung von Schweb-/Fadenalgen?*

Daanke Rolf, 

Du hast mir mit Deiner Information sehr geholfen. Bei mir müssten die __ Iris 10-15cm tief im Wasser stehen, also kann ich es probieren, denn Frost gibt es hier keinen.

Mit Dank und lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------

